# Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2015)

(Feb. 10)
>> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.

... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<

Full report/supplement/resources etc at the EJI Page here​Hard to believe this went on so recently.  But those who ignore their past are condemned to repeat it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...


kinda ironic since our Pres is ignoring mass murders.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2015)

Fallacy of false comparison.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 18, 2015)

I wonder if anyone will review the lynching numbers of non blacks aka whitey.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> I wonder if anyone will review the lynching numbers of non blacks aka whitey.



Have at it, if you can find any.

By "whitey" you mean "Jews"?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2015)

The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.



Link?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

The body of mentally disabled 17-year-old Jesse Washington after he was *beaten with shovels and bricks, castrated, had his ears and fingers cut off and finally burned alive*. His body is here hanging on display in Robinson, seven miles from Waco, where the lynching took place. Front: "Charred corpse of Jesse Washington suspended from utility pole. May 16, 1916, Robinson, Texas. Gelatin silver paint. Real photo postcard. 5 1/2 x 3 1/2"." Back: "Reverse of postcard (plate 25). This card bears the advertising stamp, "KATY ELECTRIC STUDIO TEMPLE TEXAS. H. LIPPE PROP." Inscribed in brown ink: 'This is the Barbecue we had last night my picture is to the left with a cross over it your son Joe."  -- Wiki page


Mob mentality.  Where it leads.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 18, 2015)

Lynching was done to blacks Indians and whites. It was a form of frontier justice. Here's a shocker for you, most of those lynched were guilty of crimes. Many people think those who committed crimes were given due process while those lynched, especially blacks, were completely innocent.

That's American public education <sigh>.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.
> ...


Sure thing, dickwad.

Lynching in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

>> Will Brown had been captured. A few minutes more and his lifeless body was hanging from a telephone post at Eighteenth and Harney Streets. *Hundreds of revolvers and shotguns were fired at the corpse as it dangled in mid-air.* Then, the rope was cut. Brown's body was *tied to the rear end of an automobile. It was dragged through the streets* to Seventeenth and Dodge Streets, four blocks away. The oil from red lanterns used as danger signals for street repairs was p*oured on the corpse. It was burned*. Members of the mob *hauled the charred remains through the business district for several hours*. <<  -- Omaha race riot, 1919​


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> >> Will Brown had been captured. A few minutes more and his lifeless body was hanging from a telephone post at Eighteenth and Harney Streets. *Hundreds of revolvers and shotguns were fired at the corpse as it dangled in mid-air.* Then, the rope was cut. Brown's body was *tied to the rear end of an automobile. It was dragged through the streets* to Seventeenth and Dodge Streets, four blocks away. The oil from red lanterns used as danger signals for street repairs was p*oured on the corpse. It was burned*. Members of the mob *hauled the charred remains through the business district for several hours*. <<  -- Omaha race riot, 1919​


Sounds like something your muslim friends would do.  No wonder Democrats are always defending them, they're just alike.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

FBI investigates claim suspects in 1946 Georgia mass lynching may be alive US news The Guardian


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2015)

History of Lynching in the United States Jana Evans Braziel


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

>>  in June of 1920, when Abe Zimmerman (Bob Dylan’s father) was an eight-year- old in Duluth the circus came to town.

One night, two local teenagers, 19 year-old Irene Tusken and James Sullivan, 18, decided to spend time behind the big top watching black workers dismantling tents and loading wagons.

Something happened — no one is sure quite what — but young Sullivan would later claim that he and the girl had been assaulted and held at gunpoint Then, so the story went, she had been raped by a group, five or perhaps six strong, of the black men.  A subsequent examination by Irene’s own doctor showed no physical evidence of such a crime, but it didn’t matter.  Six of the black workers were arrested. Incensed by press reports and rumours that the girl had died, a mob then broke into the city jail — the police did not resist — seized three of the men, beat them senseless, and lynched them.

There is a postcard of the event’s aftermath, 31/2 inches by 51/2 inches, showing an unabashed white crowd posed around three black corpses, each stripped to the waist.




The victims are depicted hanging together from a pole on the corner of 1st Street and 2nd Avenue East a site almost as far as it was possible to get from the ‘notorious South’. <<


They’re selling postcards of the hanging
They’re painting the passports brown
The beauty parlor is filled with sailors
The circus is in town.
Here comes the blind commissioner;
They’ve got him in a trance
One hand is tied to the tightrope walker;.
The other is in his pants
And the riot squad, they’re restless
They need somewhere to go
As Lady and I look out tonight From
Desolation Row
_
--- Bob Dylan, "Desolation Row", 1965_​


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2015)

Lynching in the New South Georgia and Virginia 1880-1930 - William Fitzhugh Brundage - Google Books


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Lynching was done to blacks Indians and whites. It was a form of frontier justice. Here's a shocker for you, most of those lynched were guilty of crimes. Many people think those who committed crimes were given due process while those lynched, especially blacks, were completely innocent.
> 
> That's American public education <sigh>.


Guilty of a crime by whose standards....<fart>......probably the same incestuous hatred  that drives the current crop of crazy beheaders


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone will review the lynching numbers of non blacks aka whitey.
> ...



Good grief you really don't know? Of recorded lynchings almost one third were whites that got strung up.

Here you go. Interesting website btw. Because not only do they break it down by state and race but also the so called reasoning behind the lynchings.

*Lynchings: By State and Race, 1882-1968 * *
State White Black Total
Alabama 48 299 347
Arizona 31 0 31
Arkansas 58 226 284
California 41 2 43
Colorado 65 3 68
Delaware 0 1 1
Florida 25 257 282
Georgia 39 492 531
Idaho 20 0 20
Illinois 15 19 34
Indiana 33 14 47
Iowa 17 2 19
Kansas 35 19 54
Kentucky 63 142 205
Louisiana 56 335 391
Maine 1 0 1
Maryland 2 27 29
Michigan 7 1 8
Minnesota 5 4 9
Mississippi 42 539 581
Missouri 53 69 122
Montana 82 2 84
Nebraska 52 5 57
Nevada 6 0 6
New Jersey 1 1 2
New Mexico 33 3 36
New York 1 1 2
North Carolina 15 86 101
North Dakota 13 3 16
Ohio 10 16 26
Oklahoma 82 40 122
Oregon 20 1 21
Pennsylvania 2 6 8
South Carolina 4 156 160
South Dakota 27 0 27
Tennessee 47 204 251
Texas 141 352 493
Utah 6 2 8
Vermont 1 0 1
Virginia 17 83 100
Washington 25 1 26
West Virginia 20 28 48
Wisconsin 6 0 6
Wyoming 30 5 35



Total 1,297 3,446 4,743
*Statistics provided  by the Archives at Tuskegee Institute. 

Lynching Statistics


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > >> Will Brown had been captured. A few minutes more and his lifeless body was hanging from a telephone post at Eighteenth and Harney Streets. *Hundreds of revolvers and shotguns were fired at the corpse as it dangled in mid-air.* Then, the rope was cut. Brown's body was *tied to the rear end of an automobile. It was dragged through the streets* to Seventeenth and Dodge Streets, four blocks away. The oil from red lanterns used as danger signals for street repairs was p*oured on the corpse. It was burned*. Members of the mob *hauled the charred remains through the business district for several hours*. <<  -- Omaha race riot, 1919​
> ...


So you think a large percentage of you yanks are filthy depraved animals.
Even the Nazis did not stoop to selling souvenirs of Auschwitz, but lynching scenes became a burgeoning subdepartment of the postcard industry. By 1908, the trade had grown so large, and the practice of sending postcards featuring the victims of mob murderers had become so repugnant, that theU.S. Postmaster General banned the cards from the mails."[39]


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...




That stuff was freaking horrible.   But your right, its going on today over in Iraq and Syria.  Its a good thing some people are finally waking up to the fact


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yeah, the Democrats are pretty much filthy depraved animals.  Thank you.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 18, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I.P.Freely said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Oh yeah,  right. We are the biggest problem in the world right now.   How are you a brit?     Maybe we should have laid down our guns when they were threatening your Island.  It would have saved you the trouble your having now.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I suppose being late is better than never.....just
American Cops are the new KKK
Pasco police shooting victim s American dream ends in violent reality US news The Guardian


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Are these filthy depraved animals  American democrats ? thank you in advance!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...


Well, I don't know that I'd call them Americans but yeah, they live here.  You know, you have the same thing in the U.K.  You call them average citizens, they make up the majority of your population.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 18, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Hey thats a terrible story.   There are bad cops,  but its not a coordinated effort to be bad like the KKK. There are many more good cops than there are bad. You dont hear about the good things they do every day because its not news. They also help people, go on emergency calls, etc.   .  So the next time you see some cops in the coffee shop,  Why dont you just call them out on being KKK members?  id like to see you do that.

i feel for that guy and his poor family,  But you know, I've had friends from Mexico and Guatemala and believe me,  they are much happier with our police force up here than their own.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's kinda revealing that most of the posts here try desperately to deflect to "our Pres ignoring mass murders", "Democrats", "muslims" [sic] and "whites who got lynched".  And even "they were guilty".  How far we've come, this human race.




I.P.Freely said:


> Even the Nazis did not stoop to selling souvenirs of Auschwitz, but lynching scenes became a burgeoning subdepartment of the postcard industry. By 1908, the trade had grown so large, and the practice of sending postcards featuring the victims of mob murderers had become so repugnant, that theU.S. Postmaster General banned the cards from the mails."[39]




That didn't take then, because the Duluth lynching postcard above was 1920; the Texas image above from 1916; 

This is from 1926




Ink inscription on reverse: "July 8, 1926. Rocky Water Camp Fla." Local newspapers reported that the chief of police and the sheriff were overtaken by a mob while transporting James Clark to trial in Titusville. It was the third lynching of a black man in that region in two months.​And this one's no earlier than 1909, describing a "half-burned head"





Portrait of Will James. Circa 1907, Cairo, illinois. Gelatin silver print. James (alias) Froggie."

"Half- Burned Head of James on Pole" in Candee Park. November 11, 1909, Cairo, Illinois. Gelatin silver print. Real photo postcard. 3 1/2 x 5 1/2" ink inscription on reverse: "This Pole is in Candee Park. Enter section of Washington avenue and Elm st which have Will James (alia) Froggie half Burnt Head." Etched into negative, "Half Burned Head of James" and photographers name, "leBlock."

--- James was hung, riddled with bullets, dragged for a mile, then set afire in front of _*ten thousand*_ spectators.  (source)​So clearly this postcard practice, and the overt demonstration of it including spectating my women and children, went on for some decades.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


So to be clear, you only think that American Democrats are filthy,depraved, animals and the rest of the population of the "greatest country in the world" pass muster. The reason America got its arse kicked in Vietnam is easier to understand. Thank you!


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Drivel !


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



The lower intellectual tier here can't function in any topic without trying to turn it into some political football game.  If you posted a poll as to what the appropriate topping on a hot dog is they'd find a way to turn it into "libtards".


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


The card industry carried on producing profits for it share holders, but posting them was banned.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 18, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



you want to blame all cops for the actions of a few.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


its a pity Hitler made the german word "untermensch" a no no.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 18, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Nope idiot just the society that created the few..........fuck me you are having a larf aint you......or you are a cop.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The lower intellectual tier here....




Psssst...that's you.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> >>  in June of 1920, when Abe Zimmerman (Bob Dylan’s father) was an eight-year- old in Duluth the circus came to town.
> 
> One night, two local teenagers, 19 year-old Irene Tusken and James Sullivan, 18, decided to spend time behind the big top watching black workers dismantling tents and loading wagons.
> 
> ...


Have had Desolation Row running through my head ever since I read this post. Not the worst song to have in your head. Thanks.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



what kind of squirming will you do in a black on white crime rate thread?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...


How many black on black youth murders since 2000?
Much more relevant to America today, don't you think?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Lynching was done to blacks Indians and whites. It was a form of frontier justice. Here's a shocker for you, most of those lynched were guilty of crimes. Many people think those who committed crimes were given due process while those lynched, especially blacks, were completely innocent.
> 
> That's American public education <sigh>.


A form of frontier justice is murder.  Almost none were given due process, and if so, lynching is still murder.  American education teaches this part of our history accurately.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


You list wikipedia when you have been given the best research in America on this subject.  Step off.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 18, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lynching was done to blacks Indians and whites. It was a form of frontier justice. Here's a shocker for you, most of those lynched were guilty of crimes. Many people think those who committed crimes were given due process while those lynched, especially blacks, were completely innocent.
> ...


You have an amazing grasp of the obvious.

What is also obvious is that those lynched, black, white, whatever, were not always innocents. This is the impression, especially as regards blacks, many simple-minded people like yourself walk away with from public schooling.

Cliche perhaps, but you can't fix stupid. That doesn't mean you should encourage it though.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 18, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lynching was done to blacks Indians and whites. It was a form of frontier justice. Here's a shocker for you, most of those lynched were guilty of crimes. Many people think those who committed crimes were given due process while those lynched, especially blacks, were completely innocent.
> ...



Does the curriculum include the statistics that almost one third of the lynchings involved white victims/criminals?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


That perhaps 1 of 5 were not black Americans is included in all professional class lessons.

The point is that by pointing out non-black murders is a tactic used by many white racists today to diffuse white racial guilt.  Doesn't work.  Good lesson plans include 'attempted diffusion of white racial guilt' as a learning objective.

I imagine Canada's school systems teach similar lesson plans about murder of American Natives there.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 18, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > (Feb. 10)
> ...


Most mass murderers are white.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...


I'm actually more curious about the phenomenon of whites forcing their children to watch and cutting off souvenirs from the dead bodies of lynched Black people. What in the hell is wrong with white people?.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2015)

Why exactly are we stirring this pot? State-sanctioned lynchings no longer take place. Not in this country.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...


A couple pictures from Black Africa of how they handle differences of opinion on a National level....rwanda pictures of killings - - Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 18, 2015)

I think 500 thousand to a million dead in just one Country pretty much proves that black violence is much more of a problem then the old lynchings from 150 years ago to 60 years ago,


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes let's focus on violence in today's world.

So where does white-on-black lynching reckon?

Yeah. Non existent.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 18, 2015)

And of course the fact that every current year more blacks are murdered by other blacks then were lynched over a 100 year period is pretty telling too.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2015)

Of course this article doesn't take into consideration the fact that they are killed by police because they are so often engaged in aggressive conflict with cops..but still. It puts things in perspective:

San Francisco Bay View More Black people killed by police than were lynched during Jim Crow


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2015)

Mexico seems to have more than a little problem with lynchings:

Borderland Beat Nine bodies found hanging off Nuevo Laredo bridge


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2015)

Who perpetrated these lynchings?:

 Necklace lynchings that shocked Africa Agonising deaths of four students mistaken for thieves who were burned alive posted online Daily Mail Online

Oh, here they are:


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2015)

"
'Necklacing' is the practice of forcing a tyre filled with petrol over victim's head and shoulders and setting it alight.
It can often take a victim more than 20 minutes to die in excruciating agony.
In the violent 1980s and 1990s, necklacing was a common sentence imposed by 'people's courts' on collaborators with the apartheid regime and criminals in South Africa.
It is still used in certain, more lawless, parts of Africa, where corrupt police are no longer trusted, to punish thieves and rapists.
Incidents have been reported more recently in Haiti, Ivory Coast, Nigeria and India."


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2239201/Necklace-lynchings-shocked-Africa-Agonising-deaths-students-mistaken-thieves-burned-alive-posted-online.html#ixzz3S8rgvevv


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2015)

Nigerian University Students Lynched To Death By Angry Mob - Graphic Video - GhanaNation.com
The long and short..America briefly engaged in lynching, then abandoned the practice as our Christian citizens shamed those who perpetrated it on others..even when it was legal.

But TODAY lynching is a HUGE issue abroad...and it's almost entirely black upon black.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 18, 2015)

Democrats  were the lynch kings  90  years ago. But the hate, its about Muslims now. Aren't they? Islam is the religion of hate.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Nigerian University Students Lynched To Death By Angry Mob - Graphic Video - GhanaNation.com
> The long and short..America briefly engaged in lynching, then abandoned the practice as our Christian citizens shamed those who perpetrated it on others..even when it was legal.
> 
> But TODAY lynching is a HUGE issue abroad...and it's almost entirely black upon black.



"Briefly"??  
The study in my OP documented a period of _over 70 years_, and that didn't cover it all.
Why are you trying to sweep this under the rug?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > (Feb. 10)
> ...



Nope.  History is *always* relevant.  Tells us how we got where we are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Yes let's focus on violence in today's world.
> 
> So where does white-on-black lynching reckon?
> 
> Yeah. Non existent.


Then why do you talk about other matters more than sixty years ago?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And of course the fact that every current year more blacks are murdered by other blacks then were lynched over a 100 year period is pretty telling too.


Telling in the fact that your comparison is worthless to the OP.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

Racists, including the conservative ones on the far right, hate the light of truth.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Racists, including the conservative ones on the far right, hate the light of truth.



I can't say if racism is a motivating factor but I sure do see a lot of posters desperately trying to steer this thread to somewhere else -- _anywhere _else.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And of course the fact that every current year more blacks are murdered by other blacks then were lynched over a 100 year period is pretty telling too.



No idea what the numbers are but numbers are not the point.  Contemporary blacks murdered by other blacks are not murdered as a terrorism device to "keep them in their place".  THAT, sir, is the point.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Examples of black on black violence that is a lot closer to now then 60 to 150 years ago.....

dead rwanda - - Yahoo Image Search Results

dead people uganda - - Yahoo Image Search Results

dead people the congo song - - Yahoo Image Search Results

Yup white people are evil over 100 years they murdered 3000 blacks by lynching and that ended 60 years ago. And of course blacks never did anything to fellow blacks. 1.5 million dead to 3 million dead in those 3 Countries alone and all a lot closer to now then lynchings.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Examples of black on black violence that is a lot closer to now then 60 to 150 years ago.....
> 
> dead rwanda - - Yahoo Image Search Results
> 
> ...



The last post about terrorism just sailed right over your head then?
Your numbers are fucked up too.  The study in the OP alone documented four thousand, and it only covered 1877 to 1950 and even then only Southern states.  And no it didn't "end 60 years ago".  This for instance followed exactly the same pattern.  1998.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


so that makes it ok


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2015)

Most everything is white because America is a white-majority country. Blacks overcome great odds to lead America in welfare (parasitism) and murder however.

An interesting fact for black month or whatever it's called.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Examples of black on black violence that is a lot closer to now then 60 to 150 years ago.....
> ...


Yup comparing  a couple thousand dead over 150 years to 3 million dead in 30 years is a good idea. Further every year Blacks kill 3 to 4 thousand blacks in this Country alone, EVERY year, not over a 150 year period.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 19, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Does it include the fact that there have been more unsolved murders of black kids since Obama was elected than all the lynching SPLC can document?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...



Recently? 1877-1950 is recent?

And Democrats did most of the lynching too.

These days they don't lynch people. They attack their religious beliefs and try to accuse them of being homophobic, racist, or uncaring. And if anyone dares to criticize the white house they make up shit about them. Accuse them of animal cruelty or not paying taxes. Claim that not believing in same-sex marriages is the same as cutting people's heads off.

Democrats have been a stain on this country's past and continue thru to present times. They've just changed tactics, but they're the same hatefu assholes they've always been.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > (Feb. 10)
> ...


The murder of up to 3 million blacks in Africa began in the early 70's and continued until today, just a bit more relevant.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


only in your diseased mind


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

*And Democrats did most of the lynching too.*​
Actually, *conservatives *did most of the lynchings.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


What does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The claim is made that whites are evil because some of them lynched 3000 blacks over a period of 100 years. Further Anonymous made the claim that no such atrocities occurred by blacks and that only whites were evil. I have shown were up to 3 million blacks were murdered in a much more gruesome manner by other blacks.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




Where did anyone say that?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Point well taken.  But then what does your post before it have to do with it?

The desperate flailing continues -- change the subject to politics --- to Africa -- to religion --- anything but what the topic is.  Never seen anything like it.

The lynchers as documented may have been Democrats in their political life; they may have been Christians in their religious life -- within the South they presumably were usually both -- and you seem to make your point on the premise that it was limited to the South, which leaves the events documented here from Nebraska and Indiana and Minnesota and Illinois completely unaccounted for.

But lynchings are neither a political nor religious exercise.  They're a *socio-cultural* exercise.  You freaks so desperately trying to deflect the point over here or over there are just not gonna get away that rhetorical horseshit.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Most everything is white because America is a white-majority country.




On that theory, 90% of lynching victims should have been white too.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

So you want to talk about stuff that happened


Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


 So you want to start threads about things that happened 50, 60, 100, 200 years ago instead of focusing on something that's going on now???

Who cares about shit that happened before most of us were born?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> So you want to talk about stuff that happened
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...



You really wanna plant your flag on that?

I'll just repeat from the OP, and I'm sure we've all heard it before...
"those who ignore their own history are condemned to repeat it".

Knowing where you've been also elucidates where you are right now.
Now why would we want to know where we are right now?  I can't imagine, can you?

What's this forum about?  "Race relations/Racism".  Do you think racism was invented last week?  That it has no roots?  No history, no legacy?

Did I put this thread in "Current Events"?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

Mud, you do that all the time.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to talk about stuff that happened
> ...



It's not a matter of ignoring it. I just think everyone is tired of constantly having their faces washed with it. 

Talk about something relevant to today rather than reopening old wounds!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

Then, mud, quit talking about things 60 years ago.

You don't get to do that and then jump on others who do that just like you.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to talk about stuff that happened
> ...


And the supposed purpose of this thread to shame whites ignores that fact that compared to how blacks treat other blacks we were barely a dot on the horizon.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then, mud, quit talking about things 60 years ago.
> 
> You don't get to do that and then jump on others who do that just like you.



First thing he says is "really?  1877-1950 is 'recent'?"  Then in the next line he goes not only right into that period anyway but tries to twist it into _politics_.  First it's irrelevant, then it's crucially relevant.  In one second.

Having it both ways: priceless.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Put this into Google Translate and select "English".


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Ya cause you can not understand that when trying to shame whites for murders from 150 to 60 years ago the numbers are so small compared to what blacks do to each other. Once again about 3000 lynchings compared to 3 MILLION murders by much more gruesome means. Further  your 3000 dead are matched every year in this Country by blacks murdering other blacks. On a yearly basis.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Do you actually need help finding the "Current Events" forum?  Is that it?
If I had intended to mischaracterize this as 'current event', I would have put it there, and then your whining would have been valid.

But I didn't.  It's in "Racism".  

Perhaps you should complain to the Mod Squad that this forum exists and get it removed so we can all pretend there's no such history.  Sound like a plan?

This is the history.  Again, this IS the history.  It *DID* happen.  And as the study shows it's still being uncovered.  Personally I'm on the side of _*un*_covering it.  You?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


While pretending blacks do not murder more blacks in a year then all the Lynchings over 100 years......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

The racists refuse to look at facts, even when given overwhelming evidence.

Then you get dumb shits trying to balance it with black on black crime.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The racists refuse to look at facts, even when given overwhelming evidence.
> 
> Then you get dumb shits trying to balance it with black on black crime.


No what you have here is an attempt to shame people that had nothing to do with past crimes from years 100 years ago.And I am pointing out if anyone should be ashamed of their behavior towards blacks it should be other blacks. Whites over 100 years killed 3000 blacks, meanwhile over 40 years blacks killed 3 million blacks and in this Country blacks kill 3000 to 4000 other blacks EVERY year.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You're just determined to *publicly *continue to let the point sail blithely over your head, huh?

You're embarrassing yourself dood.

Once again for the slow readers -- this is not a thread about murder.  This is a thread about _terrorism_.
Now -- whatcha got?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So it was not terrorism in Rwanda, Uganda and the Congo? It is not terrorism for black gangs to rape and murder other blacks on a scale 100 times as large as the one you are complaining about? And you had to go back 100 years to make the complaint. I can point to daily figures right now.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Of course this is only the history that matters to you. Who cares that whites hid runaway slaves and got lynched for their troubles, or that Republicans saw what the Democrats were doing in the South and put a stop to it. All of that doesn't matter a damn. Let's all just flog ourselves for the cruelty of yesterday and forget about the violence going on today.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...





Y'all continue to try to bury this shit and make it go away.

It's not going away.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Nobody brought up "flogging ourselves" or any other emotional meltdown.  RGS keeps bringing up "shame" but that's his thing too.  Me, I'm just recounting history.  History that isn't well known.  The more y'all try to bury it, the more it's gonna bubble up to the surface.  Simply because that's where it needs to be.

You react however you like, but the fact of its existence is not changing.  It's done.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...




Oh look, Pogo is trying to stir up racial hatred.

What a surprise for a leftist....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> I wonder if anyone will review the lynching numbers of non blacks aka whitey.



I wonder if anyone noted that Pogo is sourcing a radical racial group with a heavy agenda.

Not that Pogo EVER has even a smidgen of credibility, but this is scraping the bottom even for him.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Most everything is white because America is a white-majority country.
> ...


On that "theory", which it isn't, 13% of all murders, crime should be committed by blacks instead of 50.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Y'all continue to try to bury this shit and make it go away.
> 
> It's not going away.



Yeah, keep trying to pimp this shit, that will create racial harmony.

Say, are you Al Sharpton IRL?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



And once again for those who need repetition for those who need repetition - the thread isn't about crime or murder.  The thread is about _terrorism_.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Nigerian University Students Lynched To Death By Angry Mob - Graphic Video - GhanaNation.com
> ...


 
Because it no longer takes place, except in other countries..and it's almost 100 percent black (or ethnically non-white) on black.

Why don't you focus on something that matters?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
So please provide us with a picture of lynching terrorism in the US today.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


We were taught this stuff in fucken grade school and high school. There is no threat of it happening again, so what's the God damned point?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
This is how these guys avoid dealing with today's issues.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...



Yes, Sir, very recently: Blacks doubt death in small Southern town is a suicide--they want answers now ...in this article it is claimed that what took place was a suicide; HOW MANY LYNCHINGS WERE CALLED "SUICIDES," OR WERE NOT REPORTED FOR WHATEVER OTHER REASON?

And you might find this youtube video interesting:


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> So you want to talk about stuff that happened
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...


I do. I could care less what you care about. If you have a problem with the thread dont comment on it.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


No its not ok most mass murderers are white.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Yes, Sir, very recently: Blacks doubt death in small Southern town is a suicide--they want answers now ...in this article it is claimed that what took place was a suicide; HOW MANY LYNCHINGS WERE CALLED "SUICIDES," OR WERE NOT REPORTED FOR WHATEVER OTHER REASON?
> 
> And you might find this youtube video interesting:


Sure, we'll file that with "Hands up, don't shoot."

"How tall were they big?"

Great stuff.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Except in Africa where MILLIONS were murdered by other blacks talk about mass murder....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Because it no longer takes place, except in other countries..and it's almost 100 percent black (or ethnically non-white) on black.
> 
> Why don't you focus on something that matters?



Pogo turns to a race baiting group that openly pimps reparations. Vigilantism was common in the 19th century for a host of reasons. Far more whites than blacks were killed under vigilante "justice." Race driven lynchings were a tragedy, but are also a feature of a distant past. Pogo seeks to create racial hatred to promote his filthy party, and does so by pimping acts from over a hundred years ago as if they were current.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> We were taught this stuff in fucken grade school and high school. There is no threat of it happening again, so what's the God damned point?



The POINT is to fan the flames of hatred and division in hopes of retaining the White House in 2016.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Read the OP so you can figure out the point. If you dont like it stop reading the thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Were are in the US. Concentrate on your white mass murderers. Better yet get back on topic about whites lynching Blacks and cutting off souvenirs to satisfy their blood lust.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
*yawn*


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Nazi demonized races they hated by constantly whipping people up with things like "The Jews killed Christ!" and "Blacks are born criminal!"

It's just the same thing. Anti whites trying to whip up anger and fear of whites by taking events that are no longer occurring, and pretending that if we allow whites too many privileges, it's just a matter of time...while totally ignoring the events that are taking place world wide, as they speak, that are representative of just how racist and foolish such an attitude really is....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Read the OP so you can figure out the point. If you dont like it stop reading the thread.



Oh look, the racist has arrived....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You mean like the Rwandans and Ugandans collected skulls and such? Like that?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Why don't you put your thumb up your butt?

The point of this thread isn't to address an issue but to foment hatred. People are fucking tired of this repetitive bullshit. It's an effort to cause hatred and to breed self-righteous indignation when it's not warranted.

It getting so bad that they want to make James fucking Bond black. Why not try making Superman black? How bout 4 black Ghostbusters? Let's make a movie about the US Hockey Team with black players? Did you know that the South had slaves BTW?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Why dont you suck your thumb after putting it up your butt?

How do you know what the point of the thread is if you didnt write it?  If you are so tired stop reading it. While you are at it tell the Jews to stop talking about the holocaust. Its not an effort to cause hate. Its a listing of the facts. If these facts make you uncomfortable thats just your problem.  Whats bad about James Bond being Black? It would be more in line with reality. I have never met a white guy like Bond but plenty of Black ones.  Did you know that hockey as we now know it was started by Blacks?  This is one of the reasons threads like this are good. It makes you clowns face the fact that your delusions are not reality.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

It's called powers of deduction, schlep. Yes, we can come to a conclusion about the motives of a thread, even if the OP lies about what those motives are.

This country doesn't have a problem with white on black lynching and hasn't for decades. There is no sign that it's making a comeback..except as it relates to Mexicans hanging people as a warning to other Mexicans. So if it's not a problem, and if it hasn't been in ages...what is the purpose of the OP?

He isn't condemning those people who currently and increasingly employ lynching as a means to spread terror. He's specifically targeting AMERICANS who are not engaged in such behavior, and tsking at them for something they don't do and have no likelihood of starting.

Yet at the same time, he'll scold the same Americans if they dare to pass judgement on Mexicans, Islamic turds, and blacks who use lynching TODAY as a means to spread terror.

What is his motive, then?

To foment hatred against American whites. And what's funny is doing so encourages anti-Americans to employ lynching AGAINST Americans, world wide.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The problem with this thread is it doesn't bring up anything different from hundreds if not thousands of stories and blogs covering the same topic.

And because I can read I understand the OP's purpose. It doesn't need explaining because we've covered this topic at nauseam.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > We were taught this stuff in fucken grade school and high school. There is no threat of it happening again, so what's the God damned point?
> ...


Not at all.  It is to remind any, who feel as if a thumbtack is being driven into their scalp, those who have a furnace blast melting brain, try it again will not go unpunished.  Your days are over.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Jamie Foxx said the reason he liked acting in Dejango was because it gave him a chance to kill white people. Imagine if Clinton Eastwood were to go around saying his movies gave him a chance to shoot *******. 


This fucken shit needs to stop, because none of it had anything to do with us.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


So what? Topics are pretty much recycled on every single forum. If people comment on it then its obvious that it is of interest to people. No one specifically asked you to comment from what I can see so dont participate if to you its reached the stage of ad nauseam.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The thread has nothing to do with what Jamie Foxx or Clint eastwood said.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> So what? Topics are pretty much recycled on every single forum. If people comment on it then its obvious that is is of interest to people. No one specifically asked you to comment from what I can see so dont participate if you its reached the stage of ad nauseam to you.



Asslips, you are a racist.

You have one purpose here, to incite and intensify racial hatred.  You have one message of hatred, which you recycle infinitely.

democrats are the party of racial hatred, from the Trail of Tears to the present. You are no different than any Klansman that came before you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

Do you think Foxx meant it?  And, no, we are not going to stop remembering history of bad *conservative *things.

And, no, we are not going to let perverts like Uncensored etc to define racism.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So what? Topics are pretty much recycled on every single forum. If people comment on it then its obvious that is is of interest to people. No one specifically asked you to comment from what I can see so dont participate if you its reached the stage of ad nauseam to you.
> ...


 
Yeah but Pogo started the thread. Then bailed! Lol.

I don't think Pogo is racist, but I think he's feeding into racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So what? Topics are pretty much recycled on every single forum. If people comment on it then its obvious that is is of interest to people. No one specifically asked you to comment from what I can see so dont participate if you its reached the stage of ad nauseam to you.
> ...


Did that make you feel better?  It sure made me laugh.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Do you think Foxx meant it?  And, no, we are not going to stop remembering history of bad *conservative *things.
> 
> And, no, we are not going to let perverts like Uncensored etc to define racism.


Could be he meant it. I'm just wondering what that has to do with the lynchings? Does Mud think its best that people forget the past? I wonder how come no one ever tells Jews that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Did that make you feel better?  It sure made me laugh.



You find racism highly amusing, I know.

Now don't you have a cross to burn or something?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Did that make you feel better?  It sure made me laugh.
> ...


I find racists highly amusing. Like you for instance.  I'm not a white klown hiding behind a hood so I dont burn crosses.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I find racists highly amusing.



It's good that you amuse yourself.



> Like you for instance.



Oh, I'm a racist, am I?

ROFL

You're a fucking clown,



> I'm not a white klown hiding behind a hood so I dont burn crosses.



There is no difference between you and any other toothless Klansman in history. That you hate people for a different color of skin doesn't alter the fact that you hate based on skin color.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2015)

Cross burning and racism are paths that come out of Uncensored's alley.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Let's focus on lynchings that are happening now. I think the best way to prevent lynchings is to stop people who are currently engaged in lynching, mmkay? THIS is happening now...and we are allowing Nigerians into this country with limited screening:

‘I want them to know from beginning to end the barbaric nature with which they chose hunt them down,’ he said. ‘Even your worse enemy should not be treated in such form in the 21st century that people are still behaving and killing human beings as if they were rats.’ - See more at:  Necklace lynchings that shocked Nigeria - Site of Henri Le Riche
Read more at  Necklace lynchings that shocked Nigeria - Site of Henri Le Riche

THIS is happening now...and we are inviting these guys in:

"The bodies of 23 people have been found hanging from a bridge or decapitated and dumped along the border city of Nuevo Laredo, where drug cartels are fighting a bloody and escalating turf war.
Authorities found nine of the victims, including four women, hanging from an overpass leading to a main highway, said a Tamaulipas state official who spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to provide information on the case.
Hours later, police found 14 human heads inside coolers outside city hall along with a threatening note. The 14 bodies were found in black plastic bags inside a car abandoned near an international bridge, the official said."

Mexico drug war 9 bodies hanged from bridge and 14 decapitated heads found Daily Mail Online

If you want to prevent lynchings, I suggest you make it difficult for people who are currently conducting them in other countries, to come here and do it here.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I find racists highly amusing.
> ...


Its good to be able to laugh at yourself I agree but I'm talking specifically about racists like you.

Yes you are a racist. Thats why I never take you seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If that relieves your stress I give you permission to believe whatever you like about me. You simply have no credibility to me.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.



Maybe they were dems but they were definitely white


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.
> ...


And conservative.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

What pogo and schlep think is that whites should abdicate all authority and power to the criminals who are currently engaged in lynching. Because once, decades ago, we engaged in the practice..before repenting and making it illegal. They're still prosecuting people who were engaged in lynchings in the 1930s. I don't know what else these loons want from us.

To lynch ourselves, perhaps, and our children? To go to the nearest Nigerian "refugee" who has left the country to avoid prosecution for his participation in a lynching there..an ask him to necklace us?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.
> ...


 
They were dems.

The same dems that today are whipping up you and your retarded brothers by constantly feeding your hatred.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Its good to be able to laugh at yourself I agree but I'm talking specifically about racists like you.
> 
> Yes you are a racist. Thats why I never take you seriously.
> 
> ...



Well. race baiting hater Asslips called me a racist...



What a fuckwit....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Maybe they were dems but they were definitely white



When was the last confirmed lynching of a black person by a racial hate group?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its good to be able to laugh at yourself I agree but I'm talking specifically about racists like you.
> ...


Dude you are trying entirely too hard.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they were dems but they were definitely white
> ...


Look it up. My question would be what difference does it make?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they were dems but they were definitely white
> ...


 
"Rwandan peacekeepers intervened on Sunday to halt a lynching of Muslims, shooting dead one member of a crowd that had killed two Muslims in the capital of Central African Republic, a Rwandan military spokesman said."

"...the Muslims were attacked after one of them went on a rampage with a gun and hand grenades, killing five people on Saturday evening and a woman early on Sunday."

Rwandan troops kill one person halt lynching in Central African Republic Reuters


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> And conservative.



Are you a conservative, Asslips?

Because you are no different at all than those Klansman in the 1910's who lynched people for the color of their skin.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Lynching today:

"The difficulties facing Samba-Panza were emphasized on Wednesday when soldiers lynched and mutilated a suspected rebel at a military ceremony she attended in the capital."

Rwandan troops kill one person halt lynching in Central African Republic Reuters


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > And conservative.
> ...


I would consider myself more liberal than conservative.  I'm very much different than the Klown Konfedration because I would never be a coward and hide behind klown suits if I were to chose that path.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Why exactly are we stirring this pot? State-sanctioned lynchings no longer take place. Not in this country.



I say the same thing on Columbus Day!  I scream why are we stirring the pot!!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Why exactly are we stirring this pot? State-sanctioned lynchings no longer take place. Not in this country.
> ...


 
That is stirring the pot, you retard.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Maybe they were but again they were definitely white people


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they were dems but they were definitely white
> ...



I dunno, you tell me.

Then tell me what that has to do with them being white people


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Look it up. My question would be what difference does it make?



Addressing problems is effective when the problems exist.

{Thomas Shipp and Abram Smith, both African Americans, were lynched on August 7, 1930, in Marion, Indiana. They had been arrested the night before on charges of robbing and murdering a white factory worker and raping his girlfriend. A large crowd broke into the jail with sledgehammers, beat the men, and hanged them. Police officers in the crowd cooperated in the lynching. A third person, 16-year-old James Cameron, escaped lynching due to the intervention of an unidentified member of the crowd who announced that Cameron had nothing to do with the rape or murder.[40] A studio photographer, Lawrence Beitler, took a photograph of the dead bodies hanging from a tree surrounded by a large crowd; thousands of copies of the photograph were sold. *The event is notable as the last confirmed lynching* of blacks in the Northern United States.[41][42]}
Lynching - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Look, you're a racist pile of shit, you seek to spread hatred and violence. You and ShitsSpeedos are probably the same idiot.

But in case anyone is sucked in by the racial hatred that you and Pogo are preaching, it's good to look at the actual facts.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I say the same on Memorial day too!  People react really funny when I do that


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
That justifies your racism, you believe.

Then again..there's this that could justify anti-black racism, too:

Black Serial/Mass/Spree Killer List:
1. Matthew Emanuel Macon (Murdered and Raped 5 White Women in Lansing)
2. Jimmie Reed (Murdered his wife and his 2 month old daughter and set them on fire)
3. Shelly Brooks (Murdered 7 prostitutes in Detroit Cass Corridor)
4. Justin Blackshere (Stabbed two white cooks at Cheli’s Chili downtown Detroit)
5. Jervon Miguel Coleman (Murdered three people.)
6. Donell Ramon Johnson (Murdered a mother and a daughter)
7. Brian Ranard Davis (6 women known murdered by ******)
8. Paul Durousseau (Seven women)
9. Mark Goudeau “The Baseline Killer” (Eight women and a man in 2005-2006)
10. Coral Eugene Watts (11 women in Texas & 1 in Michigan)
11. Anthony McKnight (Five girls and young women)
12. Derrick Todd Lee (8 Women)
13. Charles Lendelle Carter (4 known murders; admits to ‘hunting’ Atlantans for 15 years!)
14. The Zebra Killings (71 White people)
15. Chester Turner (L.A.s most prolific killer 12 women killed.)
16. Lorenzo J. Gilyard (Kansas City, MO.—13 victims)
17. Eugene Victor Britt (Gary, IN.–3 known murder/rapes.)
18. Reginald and Jonathan Carr (The Wichita Massacre–6 Whites murdered)
19. Ray Joseph Dandridge and his uncle, Ricky Gevon Gray (Richmond, VA.–Murdered 7 people in 7 days, including an entire White family.)
20. The Tinley Park Murderer (Suspect hasn’t been found but has been described as black – murdered 5 women in a store.)
21. Henry Louis Wallace (Raped and strangled 5 women to death.)
22. Charles Johnston (Murdered 3 unarmed white men in hospital)
23. Craig Price (Brutally murdered 3 women)
24. Harrison Graham (Brually Murdered 3 women)
25. Charles Lee “Cookie” Thornton (Murdered 6 Whites at the Kirkwood, MO. city council. )
26. & 27. Darnell Hartsfeld & Romeo Pinkerton (Abducted and Murdered 5 from a restaurant)
28 &29. John Allen Muhammad & Lee Boyd Malvo (Sniped 11 people from a car in DC, 9 died.)
30. George Russell (3 women, WA state)
31. Timothy W. Spencer (5 killed, Arlington, VA and Richmond, VA)
32. Elton M. Jackson (12 gay men killed, Norfolk, VA area)
33. Carlton Gary (3 killed in Columbus, GA)
34. Mohammed Adam Omar (16 women, Yemen. Omar is Sudanese.)
35. Kendall Francois (8 women, Poughkeepsie, NY and surrounding areas.)
36. Terry A. Blair (8 women, Kansas City area)
37. Wayne Williams (33 many of them children!, Atlanta, GA)
38. Vaughn Greenwood (11 killed in LA)
39. Andre Crawford (10 killed in Chicago – southside)
40. Calvin Jackson (9 killed possibley more in NY)
41. Gregory Klepper (killed 8, Chicago – southside)
42. Alton Coleman (Killed 8 in the Midwest)
43. Harrison Graham (killed 7+ in N. Philadelphia)
44. Cleophus Prince (6 killed in, San Diego
45. Robert Rozier (7 killed in, Miami)
46. Maurice Byrd (killed 20 + in St. Louis)
47. Maury Travis (17 and rising, St. Louis and possibly also Atlanta)
48. Hulon Mitchell, a.k.a. Yahweh Ben Yahweh (killed 20+ in Florida)
49. Lorenzo Fayne (killed 5 children in East St. Louis, IL)
50. Paul Durousseau, (killed 6, two of which were pregnant women, Jacksonville, FL; Georgia.)
51. Eddie Lee Mosley (killed 25 to 30 women, south Florida)
52. Henry Lee Jones (killed 4 in, south Florida; Bartlett, TN)
53. Richard “Babyface” Jameswhite (15 killed in, New York; Georgia.)
54. Donald E. Younge, Jr. (killed 4), East St. Louis, IL; Salt Lake City, UT.
55. Ivan Hill (killed 6 in Los Angeles area).
56. Michael Vernon (Bronx, NY. Killed at least seven people – )
57. Chester Dewayne Turner (12 women killed in, Los Angeles)

List Of Black Serial Killers Black Peoria


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Yup, people react strongly to your militant racism, it's true. And they will continue to.

Nobody likes a racist. Not even white people who you think should be necklaced.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Look it up. My question would be what difference does it make?
> ...


Who said anything about addressing problems? We are addressing facts.Your facts apparently have trouble actually being true. The last lynching was in 1981 you idiot. Did you think I didnt already know this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Michael Donald - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"*Michael Donald* (July 24, 1961 – March 21, 1981) was a young African American man who was murdered by two Ku Klux Klan members in Mobile, Alabama, in 1981. The murder is sometimes referred to as the last recorded lynching in the United States.[1][2]"


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Look it up. My question would be what difference does it make?
> ...



Here I thought the last case was perpetrated by the Black Panthers or the NAACP.  White people always tell me how those groups are "just like" the KKK.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Can we play a game where I tell you my opinions and you tell me yours?  1. because you're a bad guesser and 2. because you really enjoy pointing out the bad logic in the bad guesses


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




--- Link?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That kinda ignores James Byrd cited earlier (1998).
And I only picked that one because it was a big story and didn't need to be researched.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 Everybody in the south in the 1930s were dems. They didn't *change* until after the lynchings were decried by the rest of the country.

Typical two faced dems. Then they went to work destroying OUR party.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
I'm employing your logic, racist. And you're still losing.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Look it up. My question would be what difference does it make?
> ...




How in the world could you believe the last lynching was in 1930?  Thats that bubble you live in brah


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
"From 1882 to 1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[7] No bill was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc.[7]"
Go figure. The Dems blocked it.

Lynching in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I knew that Uncensored would say "nuh uh" because he wasn't hung from an elevated position.  You know how picky these racists are when they try to pretend that their friends are no longer lynching people.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Again, can I state my side and you state your side or no?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Translation:


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He's a fucking idiot racist. Thats how.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Who said anything about addressing problems? We are addressing facts.Your facts apparently have trouble actually being true. The last lynching was in 1981 you idiot. Did you think I didnt already know this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Murder happens every day, Klansman.

Racially motivated murder happens far too frequently (though you probably hope for more black on white murder.)

But murder isn't lynching, Klansman - and the fact that you fuckwads attempt to present it as such is yet another reason that you have no credibility.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

"
 In 1981, two KKK members in Alabama randomly selected a 19-year-old black man, Michael Donald, and murdered him, to retaliate for a jury's acquittal of a black man accused of murdering a police officer. The Klansmen were caught, prosecuted, and convicted. A $7 million judgment in a civil suit against the Klan bankrupted the local subgroup, the United Klans of America.[66]
In 1998, Shawn Allen Berry, Lawrence Russel Brewer, and ex-convict John William King murdered James Byrd, Jr. in Jasper, Texas. Byrd was a 49-year-old father of three, who had accepted an early-morning ride home with the three men. They attacked him and dragged him to his death behind their truck.[67] The three men dumped their victim's mutilated remains in the town's segregated African American cemetery and then went to a barbecue.[68] Local authorities immediately treated the murder as a hate crime and requested FBI assistance. The murderers (two of whom turned out to be members of a white supremacist prison gang) were caught and stood trial. Brewer and King were sentenced to death; Berry was sentenced to life in prison."

So it looks like the couple of lynchings that have occurred in the last 50 years were RIGOROUSLY prosecuted and the perpetrators VIGOROUSLY penalized.

So where's the problem? I get the feeling pogo and schlep are trying to convince us that it's okay for blacks to lynch whites because whites have been convicted in the DISTANT past of lynching blacks.

Is that about it?

Lynching in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Why does the Truth scare you?
You wanna bury your head in the sand about history, fine.  Go do it.  Who the fuck is forcing you to read this thread?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Here I thought the last case was perpetrated by the Black Panthers or the NAACP.  White people always tell me how those groups are "just like" the KKK.



Asslips is a racist - he seeks to foment violence if at all possible.

Do you share his agenda of fanning the flames of hatred in hopes of gaining power for your party?

Pogo does.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No shit Einstein!!!

I just pointed out a double-standard in play today. One that can result in repercussions, yet you want to talk about lynching in the 1800s.

The result of all of this dredging for bad blood of our past is violence in the streets today. Yesterday a bunch of kids invaded a screening of 50 Shades Of Gray in a movie theater and started harassing viewers, just because they felt like it. Nothing good can come from rubbing shit in people's faces!! That's why they make axe handles and clubs. And when somebody retaliats you Dicks will be the first ones pointing fingers.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

So..lynchings would have been stopped much, much earlier, except Democrats didn't want to pass the laws that made them illegal and punishable.

And now Dems are pretending that today's Christian Republicans are *still* a big lynching risk.

Otay!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Who said anything about addressing problems? We are addressing facts.Your facts apparently have trouble actually being true. The last lynching was in 1981 you idiot. Did you think I didnt already know this?
> ...


You said all that but you missed the point he was lynched by your buddies the Klan. Its a historical fact and the reason we need more threads like this to educate you backwoods racist white hicks. What a dummy you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Why does the Truth scare you?
> You wanna bury your head in the sand about history, fine.  Go do it.  Who the fuck is forcing you to read this thread?



The truth must scare you huffer, given how diligently you avoid it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Read what the fuck the forum is called.
What would you prefer in a Racism forum?  Strawberry shortcake recipes?  
Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Were they white?  Also I missed the part that shows that the Republicans all voted for it


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Its not a double standard dummy. What he said had nothing to do with lynching. The reasons for violence in the streets has very little to do with lynchings and more with ongoing racism.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
In a racism forum, if you are going to bemoan those who lynch, I would think instead of attacking people who are not engaged in the practice, you might direct some of that disdain towards the people who DO, and who probably will revive it in this country.

And it's NOT white, Christian, Republicans.

Get a grip. I'm being nice to you.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Excuse me a-hole -- I'm the OP here and I'll say what the point is, not you ya arrogant fuck.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I think its more that because he doesnt know about something that ignorance helps to form his opinion


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It bet thats exactly who will try to revive it. However, they are going to get a nasty surprise. This ain't the 1800's anymore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You said all that but you missed the point he was lynched by your buddies the Klan. Its a historical fact and the reason we need more threads like this to educate you backwoods racist white hicks. What a dummy you are.



A black teen was murdered by two white teens, klansman.

Let's look at the current news;

{*Lagenza Junious*, 39, pleaded guilty to the first degree murder of Adreanne Evans and the attempted murder of Evans’s boyfriend on Tuesday, just as jury selection was about to begin in his death penalty trial}

So he lynched her, klansman? If every murder is lynching, then the term has no meaning.

Now look, you're a racist pile of shit - you have zero credibility with anyone. You spew your racist shit with no regard for whether it is factual or not.  If you can create hatred against whites, you say it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

When Muslims behead someone do the Jews say "well those are the northern Muslims"?  They dont.  They dont for the same reason no black person says "white dems lynched our people".

They are just white people and since their voting records isnt available but a picture of their faces are.  We tend to go on that


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I wonder how he fucked that up so badly?  He must be pretty dim to miss that the last lynching was pretty recent.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
The only point you made is that you hate the fact that lynchings took place in America decades ago, and you think white people today should worry about that, and not about the lynchings that are taking place in our back yard:

"On September 26, a group of 43 students in a rural teachers’ collegein Ayotzinapa, Guerrero in southern Mexico all disappeared, whiletraveling to the town of Iguala for an anti-government demonstration.At first it was believed that criminals from drug cartels had abductedand killed the students. But later it turned out that José LuisAbarca, the former mayor of Iguala, working hand in hand with thepolice and the drug traffickers, ordered the lynchings. The 43students were believed to be burned and dumped, though only theremains of one have been found."

World View Lynchings of 43 Students Revive the Mexican Revolution Fault Lines - Breitbart

Technically, the people who conducted the lynchings would be considered political refugees if they requested entrance into this country. We would not deport them.

Do you see this as an opportunity for lynching to become common in our country again?

Do you have any idea how much Mexican criminals  hate blacks?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




You notice that I cited my opinion, right stupid?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Obviously you can't but don't let your pigheaded arrogance slow that down.

The historical fact of lynching clearly isn't new news.  Nobody claims that, nor did I need to explain what lynching means.  The point is one of *degree*.  The study I cited -- which just came out btw -- documents considerably more of it, within its parameters of time and region, than previously known.   That *IS* new news.  And obviously, with some 200 contributions to the thread, relevant news.

And since it specifically focuses on a practice of terrorism, that's relevant in perspective to general news as well.

Feel free to demonstrate why it's not.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
And what do you base this racist belief on?

The fact that white Christian Republicans have a history of lynching? Oh wait..no they don't.

The fact that white Christian Republicans have started lynching blacks recently? Nope...also not true..

So what makes you think that suddenly, white Christian Republicans, who REPEATEDLY attempted to make lynchings ILLEGAL and were blocked by DEMS....are going to start lynching any day now?

Are they going to join up with the Mexican drug cartels flooding our borders, ya think? And target the black drug runners hiding in the south?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Um... define "bail".
I got up from the computer to chop wood.  It's below zero here.  So sue me.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 
Okay!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You said all that but you missed the point he was lynched by your buddies the Klan. Its a historical fact and the reason we need more threads like this to educate you backwoods racist white hicks. What a dummy you are.
> ...


I know you are embarrassed you got caught lying but you are just digging yourself a deeper hole. What does that have to do with Michael Donald getting lynched?

Michael Donald - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"The murder is sometimes referred to as the last recorded *lynching* in the United States."

"They wrapped a rope around his neck, and pulled on it to strangle him, before slitting his throat and hanging him from a tree across the street from Hays' house"

How much does anyone wanna bet Uncensored tries to dispute this by using some semantics?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I mean, thinking that the last lynching was 80 years ago kinda goes farther than just typical ignorance


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> What pogo and schlep think is that whites should abdicate all authority and power to the criminals who are currently engaged in lynching. Because once, decades ago, we engaged in the practice..before repenting and making it illegal. They're still prosecuting people who were engaged in lynchings in the 1930s. I don't know what else these loons want from us.
> 
> To lynch ourselves, perhaps, and our children? To go to the nearest Nigerian "refugee" who has left the country to avoid prosecution for his participation in a lynching there..an ask him to necklace us?



I've posted absolutely zero about "authority" and I've posted absolutely zero about what anyone "should do".  You completely made that up.

Now why did you do that?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

30 years ago.

Were the dudes prosecuted?

Oh yeah...

"U.S. District Court Judge W. Brevard Hand sentenced Knowles, who by then was 21 years of age, to a life sentence.[9] Knowles had earlier testified that the slaying occurred "to show Klan strength in Alabama."[9] He avoided the death penalty by testifying against Hays at trial.[6]
"On May 18, 1989, Benjamin Franklin Cox, Jr., a truck driver from Mobile, was convicted in a federal court for being an accomplice in the Donald killing. Mobile County Circuit Court Michael Zoghby sentenced the then-28-year old Cox to life in prison for his part in the Donald murder.[10]"

Michael Donald - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
So what's the problem? There was one lynching almost 40 years ago...and the perps were caught and thoroughly punished....

Are we maintaining that we should jump the gun and punish whites when lynchings aren't taking place, in case there are some lynchings in the future?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your opinion doesnt amount to monkey shit. We want facts not your opinion.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm trying reaaaallly hard to see how one lynching almost 40 years ago means we have a problem with white on black lynching mentality in this country.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Again, I've posted absolutely zero about "hating" anything, or any value judgment at all.  Similarly I've posted absolutely zero about what anyone should "worry" about.  You made that up too.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> 30 years ago.
> 
> Were the dudes prosecuted?
> 
> ...


The problem is Uncensored lied and got caught. I would say it lowers his credibility but you cant lower it any further than it already was.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

The fact is, black killers have killed more  people than black people have been killed by lynchings in the history of the country.

Let's consider the black crime rate, hmmm? That's a current problem.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
So make your point.

What's your point? I asked you to make it. If you won't make it, we will have to use our ability to reason to figure it out.

The fact that you refuse to cop to having a *point* is pretty much an admission that you're just stirring the pot, incidentally.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> I'm trying reaaaallly hard to see how one lynching almost 40 years ago means we have a problem with white on black lynching mentality in this country.


I keep asking who said there was a problem? The OP just stated some facts.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


None of us are buddies with the Klan. That's what your problem is. You are so racist that whites skin to you equals the kkk.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> The fact is, black killers have killed more  people than black people have been killed by lynchings in the history of the country.
> 
> Let's consider the black crime rate, hmmm? That's a current problem.


Sounds like a subject for another thread. This is about lynching in the US.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying reaaaallly hard to see how one lynching almost 40 years ago means we have a problem with white on black lynching mentality in this country.
> ...


 
Yup. Thanks to Christian Republicans, lynching is now illegal in the US, and those who engage in it are prosecuted and punished to the FULLEST extent of the law.

You are welcome.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is, black killers have killed more  people than black people have been killed by lynchings in the history of the country.
> ...


 
Yes, it no longer takes place. Thanks to Republican Christians who took a stand against it.

Now we need to take a stand against lynching world wide, or we may see a resurgence in American lynchings, as those factions bring it across our open borders.

Here's an example of justification of lynching....we'll be welcoming these poor people into our country who have been *forced* to lynch:

"Since President Evo Morales took charge in 2006, lynching attacks have risen sharply: in 2013 there were 70 cases reported to authorities, as opposed to 64 between 2002 and 2003, according to figures of Bolivia’s official human rights watchdog. However, the actual numbers could be much higher, as no independent organization tracks lynching.
"For the Bolivian ombudsman office, this increase is the result of the deep crisis of the country's judicial system. The UN reported in 2013 that a lack of judges and courts in most of the country prompts residents to take matters in their own hands."

As Mexico Cracks Down Vigilantes Are On The Rise In Latin America

The same people who are shrieking that today's Republican Christians could at any moment launch into lynching (which they have never engaged in) justify the use of lynching by Muslims and S. American villagers.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I think you are if you have a problem with this thread. You are the one whining about it. Stop whining and contribute. If you dont like the thread dont comment. Its really that simple. i could give a fug what you dont like so i will continue to contribute and comment on the thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


What does that have to do with the OP?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I wonder how he fucked that up so badly?  He must be pretty dim to miss that the last lynching was pretty recent.



ROFL

Again, I cited the facts. 

{Thomas Shipp and Abram Smith, both African Americans, were lynched on August 7, 1930, in Marion, Indiana. They had been arrested the night before on charges of robbing and murdering a white factory worker and raping his girlfriend. A large crowd broke into the jail with sledgehammers, beat the men, and hanged them. Police officers in the crowd cooperated in the lynching. A third person, 16-year-old James Cameron, escaped lynching due to the intervention of an unidentified member of the crowd who announced that Cameron had nothing to do with the rape or murder.[40] A studio photographer, Lawrence Beitler, took a photograph of the dead bodies hanging from a tree surrounded by a large crowd; thousands of copies of the photograph were sold. *The event is notable as the last confirmed lynching* of blacks in the Northern United States.[41][42]}
Lynching - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

You have attempted to portray a simple murder as lynching - because you're a racist pile of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> --- Link?



Pogo you racist pile of shit, you know full well they were democrats.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Two quick questions. Do you know what legacy of racial terror means and are you saying that there are no racists that would love to do this again?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how he fucked that up so badly?  He must be pretty dim to miss that the last lynching was pretty recent.
> ...


That says in the *northern united states* idiot. If you had read or highlighted just a little further you wouldnt look like a dumbass for posting that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My link makes no bones about it being the last recorded lynching.in the US north or south.Keep trying Uncensored. I know how badly you hate being caught in a lie.  What a fucking moron!  

Michael Donald - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"The murder is sometimes referred to as the last recorded lynching in the United States.["


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Actually, you've complained more than anyone.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
The racists aren't the people who have never engaged in lynching, and who in fact were the ones instrumental in making it illegal.

The racists are the people who claim that the people who made it illegal are suspect because they're WHITE. You imbecile.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have been contributing and you keep saying this thing that has been out there since the 70s needs to yet again be said. Quit beating a dead horse. Try offering solutions instead constantly airing grievances. We're fucken fed up with it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying reaaaallly hard to see how one lynching almost 40 years ago means we have a problem with white on black lynching mentality in this country.
> ...


You sure did not like it when I stated "just some facts" about black on black murders, now did you.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No I wont quit "beating a dead horse". This needs to be talked about and not swept under the rug to appease your conscious. Its obvious that the fool Uncensored didnt even know when the last *official* lynching was. When you tell Jews to "stop beating a dead horse" then you would have some credibility. Until then you are just another voice afraid of exposing the truth. You cant offer solutions to issues people pretend were never there.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You never stated any facts. You stated propaganda. What I didnt like was the attempt to deflect.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> That says in the *northern united states* idiot. If you had read or highlighted just a little further you wouldnt look like a dumbass for posting that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOMETIMES, those times being when race pimps and other Klansmen are attempting to foster racial hatred,

Is every murder a lynching, Asslips?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I already articulated the point, several times.  You went 

Then you tried to shift the point to "crimes" or "murders" or "what's going on in Rwanda"


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> I'm trying reaaaallly hard to see how one lynching almost 40 years ago means we have a problem with white on black lynching mentality in this country.



Me too since know one mentioned that either.  How often do you see things that arent there?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > That says in the *northern united states* idiot. If you had read or highlighted just a little further you wouldnt look like a dumbass for posting that.
> ...


You still haven come to grips you got caught in a lie Uncensored. Dont worry. Well unless your self esteem is measured by what people on some message board think of you.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



RGS and several others have been doing nothing but deflection since this thread started.  I've corrected him several times, it sails right over his head.

"Yabbut what about Africa"
"Yabbut that was 60 (90, 17) years ago"
"Yabbut Democrats"
"Yabbut Christians"
"Yabbut what about crime statistics"
"Yabbut what about murders"


Anything but the actual topic and what it says about human nature.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
The dead horse you like to beat is also imaginary.

Republican Christians have never posed a lynching threat to blacks. If it wasn't for Republican Christians, you'd still be slaves, and lynching would still be legal.

Quit making shit up.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


 
Which is....? What statement are you making about which humans' natures?

You still haven't actually said. You just attack anyone who tries to figure it out.

Do you maintain that we run a risk of re-introducing a lynching mentality thanks to our newly lax borders?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Maybe we should start reporting them for being off topic?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




Error US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Desperado said:


> Changing the Topic and Name calling are their standard operating procedure when they feel they are losing control of the topic.
> Very evident and you can see it in action on almost any thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Black people were lynched by white conservatives. Thats not imaginary. Please quote me saying otherwise if you can.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


*

Wha?!??!?!?!*

Quit making shit up.[/QUOTE]

IRONY WHAAAA?!?!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
We're talking about lynching in the US.

We've established that the last lynching in the US took place in 1981, was a single event, and all the perps were caught and punished to the fullest extent of the law.

So what else should we be talking about? I spoke about the threat of a resurgence of lynchings, thanks to the fact that we are inviting in refugees from countries where their political parties and groups are actively participating in lynchings...but you guys don't want to discuss that.

I've asked pogo, repeatedly, what point he is trying to make, in order to further the conversation. he apparently is unable to answer the question.

So how are our comments *off topic*?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well the Jews have a serious beef today. Several of them were murdered in Paris this year. By Muslims. Can you say when the last religious killing of Jews took place? Now compare that to the date of the last lynching and I guess you really don't have a fucking beef.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Nazis aren't conservatives, you moron. Nazis lynched the last guy that was lynched in this country in 1981. White Christian republicans arrested their ass and prosecuted the shit out of them, applying laws that were put into place by white Christian Republicans.

Try, try again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I already articulated the point, several times.  You went
> 
> Then you tried to shift the point to "crimes" or "murders" or "what's going on in Rwanda"



The point you articulated was that you want more racial hatred in hopes that you can marginalize the GOP as hated whites, ensuring that democrats retain the white house in 2016.

Racism carried you the last two presidential elections, you seek to make it three - but without a black candidate, it may be difficult to leverage racism to your advantage. Thus you seek to create as much hatred as possible to maintain an anti-white mood among core democrats as an incentive for them to turn out.

Hatred is really all you have to sell. Obama is a disaster, you can't pimp Warren on Obama's regime - so instead you'll say "Republicans are WHITE" and prey on the racism that you have so carefully cultivated.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Now you are deflecting to another topic. I know you cant help it but dont be so transparent. The Holocaust is history. Tell the Jews to stop bringing it up. If you cant then you are just another voice in the crowd with no credibility.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Never mind all of the Mexicans that have been beheaded along the border. Nope, let's talk about lynching. Republicans want to bring it back, right after they put every black in chains and steal their social security.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Who said Nazis were conservatives you moron? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



White conservatives lynched Black people.

Michael Donald - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"*Michael Donald* (July 24, 1961 – March 21, 1981) was a young African American man who was murdered by two *Ku Klux Klan* members in Mobile, Alabama, in 1981."


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
The most recent lynching in THIS country was perpetrated by KKK/NAZIS.

And they are not conservatives.

Try again, ignoramus.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I dont get your point? Of course you have a link right? What does that have to do with the fact white conservatives lynched Black people?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

I already posted information about this, but schlep is functionally illiterate and seems to have missed it. This is the last lynching to take place in the US:

"At a meeting held after the mistrial, Bennie Hays, the second-highest-ranking official in the United Klans in Alabama, said: "If a black man can get away with killing a white man, we ought to be able to get away with killing a black man."[3][4][5]



An inflammatory cartoon from the UKA's The Fiery Cross that was used as evidence in the civil trial resulting from Michael Donald's murder.
The same night other Klan members burnt a three-foot cross on the Mobile County courthouse lawn. Bennie Hays' son, Henry Hays (age 26), and James Llewellyn "Tiger" Knowles (age 17) drove around Mobile looking for a victim.[6][7] Picked at random, they spotted Michael Donald walking home from getting his sister a pack of cigarettes. They kidnapped him, drove out to a secluded area in the woods, attacked him and beat him with a tree limb. They wrapped a rope around his neck, and pulled on it to strangle him, before slitting his throat and hanging him from a tree across the street from Hays' house.[6]"

"
U.S. District Court Judge W. Brevard Hand sentenced Knowles, who by then was 21 years of age, to a life sentence.[9] Knowles had earlier testified that the slaying occurred "to show Klan strength in Alabama."[9] He avoided the death penalty by testifying against Hays at trial.[6]
On May 18, 1989, Benjamin Franklin Cox, Jr., a truck driver from Mobile, was convicted in a federal court for being an accomplice in the Donald killing. Mobile County Circuit Court Michael Zoghby sentenced the then-28-year old Cox to life in prison for his part in the Donald murder.[10]"

Michael Donald - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



White Democrats. Everyone was a conservative back in the 1800s, compared to anyone today.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



From the Washington Post, dateline 18 February 2015 _(yesterday)_:

>> Lynchings are in the news of late, thanks both to a report last week documenting anew the terrible history of the crime in the Jim Crow South, and to a modern hate-crime trial playing out in Mississippi that's made plain that lynching is still — though seldom — a thing.

It's hard to reconcile these two threads: our collective revulsion at this part of our history, and the modern evidence that whatever motivates lynchings still exists. But Carlton Reeves, a black U.S. District judge in Mississippi, comes beautifully close to doing so. Before Reeves sentenced last week three white men — teens at the time of their 2011 crime — for participating in the racially motivated murder of a black Jackson man, Reeves read aloud a stunning speech on the legacy of lynchings in a state that has never quite escaped its association with brutality.

The blood of James Craig Anderson, who was killed in a Jackson parking lot just before his 49th birthday, stains the same Mississippi soil, Reeves says, as the blood of Emmett Till, Medgar Evers and countless blacks who were less well-known:

The common denominator of the deaths of these individuals was not their race. It was not that they all were engaged in freedom fighting. It was not that they had been engaged in criminal activity, trumped up or otherwise. No, the common denominator was that the last thing that each of these individuals saw was the inhumanity of racism. The last thing that each felt was the audacity and agony of hate, senseless hate: crippling, maiming them and finally taking away their lives.​
His second message is a more hopeful one: that while racial animus still persists, much has changed in a criminal justice system now committed to holding perpetrators to account. Historically, Reeves points out, the victims of lynchings were often identified as having died at the "the hands of persons unknown." << (full article here)​
This one happened in 2011.  Not even four years ago.  Not 17, not 60, not 90... within recent memory.  And committed by _young_ people.

This is *exactly *why I keep saying those who ignore their own history are condemned to repeat it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

A rose by any other name would be just as sweet.  Doesnt matter what you call it or them.

One thing for certain, they're white


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> I already posted information about this, but schlep is functionally illiterate and seems to have missed it. This is the last lynching to take place in the US:
> 
> "At a meeting held after the mistrial, Bennie Hays, the second-highest-ranking official in the United Klans in Alabama, said: "If a black man can get away with killing a white man, we ought to be able to get away with killing a black man."[3][4][5]
> 
> ...


No stupid. I posted the same story. What does this have to do with Nazi's or the fact that white conservatives lynched Black people?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
 People who are going to *report* other people for not speaking to the topic should probably actually read the posts they report, eh?


Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I don't see that it's a lynching.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


No it was white conservatives. No everyone was not a conservative. Some were liberals/progressives. You dont know history and you are again deflecting.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, pogo, that wasn't a lynching.

So your OP is about lynching. Try to stick to the subject.

Murder of James Craig Anderson - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Lol. Says the loon who won't address the real threat of a resurgence of LYNCHINGS (referenced in the OP) that could take place as a result of lax borders that allow people who are currently engaged in lynching TODAY, into America as *refugees*.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You obviously dont understand what legacy means.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Stay off the crack pipe.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
so I suppose you think we can prevent lynchings by giving modern day lynchers JOBS, right?

State Department spokeswoman floats jobs as answer to ISIS Fox News


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I seem to know it better than you. The fact that you're constantly avoiding the fact that your average dumbfuck lynching party was a bunch of church going Democrats


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, pogo, that wasn't a lynching.
> 
> So your OP is about lynching. Try to stick to the subject.
> 
> Murder of James Craig Anderson - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia





mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Evidently you dont. You just claimed everyone was conservative. Your average dumb fuck lynching party was headed up by white conservatives.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

I remember the high-tech lynching Democrats pulled on Justice Thomas in 92'.

You fuckers never change.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I remember the high-tech lynching Democrats pulled on Justice Thomas in 92'.
> 
> You fuckers never change.


I dont remember Thomas getting lynched. Thomas is still alive. You cant be alive after being lynched.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I remember the high-tech lynching Democrats pulled on Justice Thomas in 92'.
> 
> You fuckers never change.



When you say high tech you mean no actual lynching at all...which makes sense....You consider the Black Panthers to be just like the KKK.


Except when blacks are the victims people die...when whites are the victim they overstate the impact and signifcance...they're hurt feelings (they believe) must be just how the lynched felt because whites feelings are so sensitive


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Mudwhistle is going to talk about the time he was lynched by Sam's Club...Which is white people talk for they cancelled his membership


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Eye opener about white conservatives.

The Black Body as Souvenir in American Lynching Harvey Young - Academia.edu


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh for shit's fucking sake people, drop this juvenile political football game that pretends a political party always stands for the same thing in every time and place -- that's unmitigated bullshit.  And I'm here to mitigate.

The article from WaPo about the 2011 lynching above contains a historical reference at the top to a lynching event, and an anti-lynching bill, from 1937, mentioning two Senators fighting over filibustering it.  One was from Texas, the other from Missouri.  The Texan of course was the one trying to stop the bill.

Both of them were Democrats.

Texas is also the site of the 1998 lynching of James Byrd who was tied to the back of a pickup (alive) and dragged three miles over asphalt, during which time his arm and head were severed, and what was left of his torso dumped.  Again, three _young _people did this, not crusty old ones.

Texas in 1937 -- all Democratic
Texas in 1998 -- all Republican.

Conclusion to be drawn about political parties:  *NONE*.

Once again, this is not a political act and it's not a religious act; this is a manifestation of _socio-cultural _training.  Political parties change or are irrelevant; religions change or is not present; but the *culture *is always there throughout.

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Ja


Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


James Byrd was not lynched. And can you prove the political ideological beliefs of his assailants was Republican?

No.

We keep getting this bs about Tea Party members shooting people yet on closer look it's a Democrat, an Atheist, or a college student leftist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Btw, there are still Democrats in Texas.

I know it's a God damned shock to some of you, but there are still some really sick motherfucking SOBs in Texas still voting Democrat.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its like they turn brain dead at any mention of the historical facts.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Liberals?

Yeah.......I know.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


White conservatives. I figured you would agree.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

They want to distance themselves from the history so they say they are white democrats, blond, small in stature, bad dentistry and were between the ages of 18-45 in 1930.....See?!?!  Not like every white person today at all!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, pogo, that wasn't a lynching.
> ...


 
Er...no I didn't.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> They want to distance themselves from the history so they say they are white democrats, blond, small in stature, bad dentistry and were between the ages of 18-45 in 1930.....See?!?!  Not like every white person today at all!!!


 
First slaveholder in America:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Johnson_(colonist)

Black. Don't run from history, embrace it.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2015)

The real "Legacy of Racial Terror" is the Race-Baiting Profiteering Industry that makes bank by keeping blacks fixated on the past.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Embrace your black history:

"Johnson was captured in his native Angola by an enemy tribe."

So what do you have to say to human trafficking today? Do you think black people are still a threat and still the primary dealers?

I do.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Johnson_(colonist)


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> They want to distance themselves from the history so they say they are white democrats, blond, small in stature, bad dentistry and were between the ages of 18-45 in 1930.....See?!?!  Not like every white person today at all!!!



You mean British? French?

Ever seen those guys in person?

Bunch of shrimps.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> They want to distance themselves from the history so they say they are white democrats, blond, small in stature, bad dentistry and were between the ages of 18-45 in 1930.....See?!?!  Not like every white person today at all!!!




Comrade, should white people be imprisoned in camps because white people in 1930 lynched some black people?

How long should the prison term be? Or would you be fine with just stripping all whites of civil rights, particularly the right to vote?

What is it you and your fellow racists seek?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

So are these dudes white conservatives, too?



3 Charged With Human Trafficking Hialeah Police NBC 6 South Florida

So tell me...are White Conservatives responsible for human trafficking that's going on now?

Because the OP seems to think White Conservatives pose a significant risk. What about these guys:

Human Trafficking and Smuggling ICE


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the high-tech lynching Democrats pulled on Justice Thomas in 92'.
> ...


Who do you remember getting lynched? Someone from 1950?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > They want to distance themselves from the history so they say they are white democrats, blond, small in stature, bad dentistry and were between the ages of 18-45 in 1930.....See?!?!  Not like every white person today at all!!!
> ...



Hurry, change the subject


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

boedicca said:


> The real "Legacy of Racial Terror" is the Race-Baiting Profiteering Industry that makes bank by keeping blacks fixated on the past.



Thats silly, remembering something generates no money


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are aware of course that this subject used to be taught in History class, But not sure it is anymore cause Liberals don't like history they changed all the history classes into social studies. I was taught about this in middle school and High School. There was no white wash and no cover up. if the schools no longer teach it perhaps you should have a conversation with your liberal white buddies that have dumbed down all school teaching?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
We were talking about embracing our past as it pertains to lynching, racism, et al.

Embrace it.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The real "Legacy of Racial Terror" is the Race-Baiting Profiteering Industry that makes bank by keeping blacks fixated on the past.
> ...




What's silly, in truly pathetic way, is that you are blind to how present day blacks are exploited for profit by Race Industry Hustlers who keep them poor, uneducated, and brainwashed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




You werent taught about all the new findings which is the point of this thread


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So posting facts and pictures of millions of dead is propaganda? Posting the fact that EVERY year in the US blacks murder 3 to 4 thousand blacks is propaganda?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Nope, just lynching.  Is this how you embrace it?  Because if so I'd like to embrace it by saying I like Pie


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


So you are claiming no one was lynched later than that?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Go ahead and try we are not off topic.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I guess Jews get exploited for remembering the Holocaust too.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Remembering things doesnt generate income silly.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


 
That's because of the way our education system is set up.

They target and train blacks to believe this bullshit.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




They vowed to never forget.  How terrible are they for remembering their past


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It was skimmed over in my school. The teacher was white so I would say it was a white wash. My kids learned about it from me and they too experienced the skim over.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Yes, most people believe facts.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Jews are still being targeted by Nazis.

Nazis actually did target Jews.

So do Muslims.

So tell me again the historic reality of how Christian Republicans are responsible for our dark lynching history?

Oh yeah! They're responsible for making lynching illegal, and prosecuting the shit out of people who do it.

Alright!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I thought schools were supposed to teach history. When did history become bullshit?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Black Muslims claim the Holocaust never happened.

Embrace history, blackie.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Tell me how fucked up Jews are for remembering their past.  You forgot to include that part.


Or is it only bad for blacks to remember what whites did because you dont like it?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Blacks are still targeted by white hate groups and the police. So whats your point?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I dont get your point whitey?


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Jews are being murdered around the world, as are Christians.  Black in Africa are being terrorized by Islamic Fascists, as well.  Your outrage would be better used to address current victims of violent oppression as opposed to fixating on long past incidents.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Black muslim speaks about the black muslim denial of the holocaust:

"I heard horrifying accounts of some of the people who had survived the terror of Auschwitz and Sobibor. I told my half-sister all this and showed her the pictures in my history book. What she said was as awful as the information in my book.
"With great conviction, my half-sister cried: "It's a lie! Jews have a way of blinding people. They were not killed, gassed or massacred. But I pray to Allah that one day all the Jews in the world will be destroyed."

"She was not saying anything new. ....I remember my teachers, my mom and our neighbors telling us practically on a daily basis that Jews are evil, the sworn enemies of Muslims, and that their only goal was to destroy Islam. We were never informed about the Holocaust.
"Later, as a teenager in Kenya, when Saudi and other Persian Gulf philanthropy reached us, I remember that the building of mosques and donations to hospitals and the poor went hand in hand with the cursing of Jews. Jews were said to be responsible for the deaths of babies and for epidemics such as AIDS, and they were believed to be the cause of wars. They were greedy and would do absolutely anything to kill us Muslims. If we ever wanted to know peace and stability, and if we didn't want to be wiped out, we would have to destroy the Jews. For those of us who were not in a position to take up arms against them, it was enough for us to cup our hands, raise our eyes heavenward and pray to Allah to destroy them."

Why they deny the Holocaust - LA Times


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I disagree. My "outrage" is pointed right were it should be.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I'm saying that blacks maintain the Holocaust never happened.

Not Christian Republicans. Again, your *argument* is a failure.

Just admit you hate white people because of their color, and that it has nothing to do with anything else, except your desire to have a scapegoat to remove all accountability for your wretched history, and present condition,  in this country.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Black muslim speaks about the black muslim denial of the holocaust:
> 
> "I heard horrifying accounts of some of the people who had survived the terror of Auschwitz and Sobibor. I told my half-sister all this and showed her the pictures in my history book. What she said was as awful as the information in my book.
> "With great conviction, my half-sister cried: "It's a lie! Jews have a way of blinding people. They were not killed, gassed or massacred. But I pray to Allah that one day all the Jews in the world will be destroyed."
> ...


I still dont see the relevance of your post unless you are retarded or think I am a muslim.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Who told you that and why did you believe them? I've met holocaust victims. You do realize that there are a lot of whites that pretend the holocaust never happened right?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Again you show us that you don't read.

Read the article I linked. Then get back to me. It details how blacks are educated in Muslim countries...such as Somalia. That's what the article is about. Your stupid question has already been answered, the information already linked.

If you had even half a brain, this would be more fun.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Koshergirl: Yabut black crayons are all the way in the back.  You should be outraged at Crayola!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Koshergirl: Yabut black crayons are all the way in the back.  You should be outraged at Crayola!


 
They're put in the back because being in the back allows them to stand over the other colors, and forces those in front to support them.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Why should I read it?  I dont live in Somalia nor am I a Muslim. Not every Black person is a muslim. You are ignorant beyond belief and hooked on crack.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
But you are black, and they are black.

Remember, you said the only thing that matters is the color. That's why it's okay to pretend that Republican Christians present a lynching threat to blacks today. Not because they've ever engaged in it, not because they give any indication that they're going to start engaging in it..but because they're WHITE.

So, naturally, if blacks are claiming that the Holocaust never happened, I naturally assumed that it's a black thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Lay off the crack. You are hallucinating. 

When did I say the only thing that matters is the color?  I want quotes and I need you to show your work instead of dreaming up posts full of ignorance barely link-able to the OP.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Religious beliefs are the same as voting choices?  I've met plenty of social cons but never came across a muslim christian


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Silly child, you said it repeatedly. When I asked you to point out how Republican Christians were responsible for lynchings, your response on multiple occasions..."They're white".

Which is patently untrue, btw. There are a lot of black Republican Christians. Just not in your racist neighborhood. They'd be afraid to live there, because of the risk of being attacked and lynched in the street by you and your buddies.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


So why cant you quote me saying they are "white" instead of "white conservatives"?  You really need to cut down on your crack usage. Its really affecting your ability to read.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

I've asked Kosher before if I can state my opinion but she prefers to tell others what she thinks they believe as a debating tactic.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I've asked Kosher before if I can state my opinion but she prefers to tell others what she thinks they believe as a debating tactic.


She is drowning in a sea of crack. Her ass is out to lunch big time.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I've asked Kosher before if I can state my opinion but she prefers to tell others what she thinks they believe as a debating tactic.
> ...



Meth


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...



Of course not, nor is it relevant.  What I just did was turn the tables using your own logic.  You after all personally declared lynchers were "Democrats", giving no basis whatsoever.  So I used the same benchmark you did.  See where it leads?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Ja
> ...




BWHAHAHAHAHA...Check....MATE!


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.



Oh please, like the political affiliation of the people who did this matters at all.

This is just another "But that was the other party, not mine" bullshit that allows this to be ignored.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > They want to distance themselves from the history so they say they are white democrats, blond, small in stature, bad dentistry and were between the ages of 18-45 in 1930.....See?!?!  Not like every white person today at all!!!
> ...



Embrace this: your link goes to a Wiki page that does not exist.

Wondering where you might have got this idea, I found a site called cherrypicker.com conservative headlines.com citing this Anthony Johnson in 1654  --- which completely ignores that five hundred Spaniards landed in what is now South Carolina, bringing with them a hundred African slaves -- in *1526*, more than a century earlier.  Nor does it account for Ponce de Leon's venture to Florida even before that for the purpose of capturing slaves (Indians) for Hispaniola (a mission generally whitewashed as "looking for the fountain of youth", which is bullshit) -- nor does it mention Indians already being enslaved before that.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

Of course links lead nowhere...so does her rebuttals


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Pore baby:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Johnson_(colonist)

So you click on that, then click on the alternative link in the first paragraph. It's the article that was linked, but for some reason our external redirect is fucking with it.

Another example of the great management strategies of usmb....


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Of course links lead nowhere...so does her rebuttals


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Johnson_(colonist)


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

External redirect is your friend.

It has something to do with the fact that the last parentheses is not included in the cut and paste of the address.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The second parenthesis disappears when the link is clicked.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Here you go...PBS:

"One of the few recorded histories of an African in America that we can glean from early court records is that of "Antonio the negro," as he was named in the 1625 Virginia census. He was brought to the colony in 1621. At this time, English and Colonial law did not define racial slavery; the census calls him not a slave but a "servant." Later, Antonio changed his name to Anthony Johnson, married an African American servant named Mary, and they had four children. Mary and Anthony also became free, and he soon owned land and cattle and even indentured servants of his own. By 1650, Anthony was still one of only 400 Africans in the colony among nearly 19,000 settlers. In Johnson's own county, at least 20 African men and women were free, and 13 owned their own homes.   

"In 1640, the year Johnson purchased his first property, three servants fled a Virginia plantation. Caught and returned to their owner, two had their servitude extended four years. However, the third, a black man named John Punch, was sentenced to "serve his said master or his assigns for the time of his natural life." He was made a slave."

Africans in America Part 1 Narrative From Indentured Servitude to Racial Slavery


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
Well follow where the external redirect takes you, and click on the first "did you mean Anthony Johnson" and it takes you there.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yet you would have us believe most whites in America are racist and evil. And with no proof  to back your claim.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So only whites are conservative? You are attempting to claim republican with the use of Conservative, yet you have ZERO facts to back that up with, go ahead list your facts for how many REPUBLICANS have been accused of and convicted of lynching black people.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.
> ...


And yet asslips and closed caption keep claim conservative whites. A not unnoticed attempt to blame Republicans.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



"A poor workman blames his tools".

Linked page sez:
*Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name.*

Doesn't matter anyway; I already gave you several pre-existing exceptions.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Here you go...PBS:
> 
> "One of the few recorded histories of an African in America that we can glean from early court records is that of "Antonio the negro," as he was named in the 1625 Virginia census. He was brought to the colony in 1621. At this time, English and Colonial law did not define racial slavery; the census calls him not a slave but a "servant." Later, Antonio changed his name to Anthony Johnson, married an African American servant named Mary, and they had four children. Mary and Anthony also became free, and he soon owned land and cattle and even indentured servants of his own. By 1650, Anthony was still one of only 400 Africans in the colony among nearly 19,000 settlers. In Johnson's own county, at least 20 African men and women were free, and 13 owned their own homes.
> 
> ...



1526 is still before even 1621.
So is 1513 when Ponce de Leon came looking for the "fountain of youth".  Weird euphemism that is.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



"Republican" is not synonymous with "conservative".  A conservative need not be political at all.  And as several oblique references have dropped already, Southern racists used to be Democrats -- because everyone in the South was a Democrat, racist or not.  They were obviously conservatives too.

Moreover neither of these posters brought in this bullshit of political parties.  That started in post 6, soon after the thread started.  That was in fact the post that Winterborn was setting straight.  When I came back this morning that circus was going full force.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

That's okay, I understand your reluctance to be proven an ignoramus.

To make things easier, I also provide a PBS link that says the same thing.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

That's okay, I understand your reluctance to be proven an ignoramus.

To make things easier, I also provide a PBS link that says the same thing.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Please tell Schlep and CC that.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The lynchings were done by Democrats.  And like you said, it wasn't that long ago.
> ...


Funny how when the left is exposed for their racist history, suddenly political affiliation doesn't matter.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




You only think its Republicans because your ass is illiterate. Any party can be conservative. It just depends on what way the wind is blowing at the time.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Show me where I have claimed party affiliation matters?

And please explain how the political party affiliation of the men who lynched 3,900 black men would matter one iota.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Of course links lead nowhere...so does her rebuttals
> ...


Ive already caught you in this lie before. The first documented slave owner that was American was a white guy.

John Punch slave - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Where are the quotes to prove your grossly misguided perception of what I said?  Even if that were true you think the same of Blacks with no proof to back your claim idiot.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I notice you don't mind them stating they were all conservative. You are aware that at least in the 1800's racism was wide spread and practiced by all political leanings? If there were lynchings in the North and west they could easily have been done by non conservatives.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Only white conservatives went around lynching people in the KKK. If you have proof of anyone other than a white conservative that was in the KKK and lynched Black people I would love to see it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ohh so you know what I think of blacks now do you? Quote me, as you are fond of saying. My dad did not like black people and neither did my Grandmother. I worked very hard not to make the same broad judgements they would. I actively spent time making sure my kids would not be that way as well. Even though I got to see the ugly side of black racism as a military brat. Black kids banded together and refused to allow non blacks to sit with them talk to them or do anything with them and I had a couple fights because certain black groups did not appreciate me trying to make friends with black kids. Unlike you I accept the fact that statistics prove that the Liberal agenda has basically destroyed most of the black family in a majority of cases. Teen pregnancy, drug use single parent families, gangs and blaming everyone but themselves for their situation, egged on by powerful liberals that want to dominate the black culture by keeping it down.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The KKK was not the only group that lynched. Especially in the North Midwest and west. And the KKK lynched Catholics and Irishmen and low class whites as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I asked you to quote me instead of trying to distract me with your boring life story. Lets see the quotes.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


That has nothing to do with what I asked.  I asked for you to show me anyone other than a white conservative that lynched Black people while in the KKK. Cant you follow simple directions?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You don't like the fact you are wrong, you hate whites and make threads like this ops all the time or join in them. Your narrative is racist and petty. You made a claim about me back it up.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The thread is about lycnhngs, which were not all carried out by the KKK, as you know full well. Fuck your demands I answered the question.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You made a claim about me first. Lets see you back it up. Quotes now or admit you are a lying POS.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


No you didnt. You didnt provide one person that was not a white conservative in the KKK that lynched Black people. Why is that so hard if there were other groups?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Sorry, but you're not worth spending 10 or 15 minutes digging up old posts, especially when you aren't interested in a serious discussion anyway.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Actually you are claiming ever single lynching was by the KKK, you need to prove YOUR claim. You made it first, as for my claim I already explained it, you think all conservatives are Republicans so it is code for you to blame republicans.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I never claimed that. If I did you need to supply the quotes. I simply asked you to supply someone that was not a white conservative in the KKK that lynched a Black person. Stop stalling. You are pretty bad at it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


By asking me to prove that they were not all KKK you ARE saying they are all KKK. Now get to work and prove your claim. By the way I don't need to prove a negative, you need to prove the claim they are all KKK. Simply statistics support the claim they all were not.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I told you before you must not be too bright. I never asked you to prove they were not all KKK. I asked you to supply me with just one person that was not a white conservative in the KKK. Since you keep claiming there were other groups why is that so hard for you to find just one? Face it. Youre full of bullshit as usual.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2015)

Asswipe would love it if somebody lynched a black man.  He would be in his glory, ranting and raving about those evil white conservatives (even if they were liberals).  Oh how he longs to go back to the turn of the century so he could validate his hatred for the white man.  He's so nostalgic.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asswipe would love it if somebody lynched a black man.  He would be in his glory, ranting and raving about those evil white conservatives (even if they were liberals).  Oh how he longs to go back to the turn of the century so he could validate his hatred for the white man.  He's so nostalgic.


I would only love it if a cave chimp got lynched which is what I would do if I were able to go back in time. For now all I can do is satisfy myself by patting the asses of white women and slapping the shit out of white monkeys like you SJ.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asswipe would love it if somebody lynched a black man.  He would be in his glory, ranting and raving about those evil white conservatives (even if they were liberals).  Oh how he longs to go back to the turn of the century so he could validate his hatred for the white man.  He's so nostalgic.
> ...


Too bad you don't have the balls to do any of those things, except from the safety of your computer (or the one at the library).  Right, porch monkey?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Its already done multiple times (especially the ass patting). Unfortunately too many sissified timid cave monkeys like you only turn red in public. You would never talk all this big stuff in person. Face it. Youre too afraid.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong you are in fact demanding I rove that not all lynchings were by the KKK. So YOU are claiming that it is general knowledge and fact that ALL lyncghings were in fact by the KKK, prove that dimwit.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I normally dont comment on mispellings but its obvious you are so upset you cant provide one person that was not a white conservative member of the KKK. Oh well. I gave  you multiple chances.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 19, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


just shut the fuck up.

what a completely useless leftist assbag

You have no fucking clue what I"m thinking


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Again RETARD, YOU not I have to prove that all Lynchings were committed by the KKK. I do not have to prove a negative.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


but it's ok for obama to ignore mass murder

that's my point

guess I shouldn't be surprised you and jake are to fucking dumb to figure it out


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Yes its ok on this thread. Its not about mass murder. Thats the only point.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Again, from the safety of your computer.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Robert Byrd, supporter of all liberal policies and legislation.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Who did he lynch and where is the evidence? Not that I doubt you but we need proof not heresay.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Coward.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's not what you asked.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Oh gee, I'm crushed.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


That is what I asked. I know you have trouble following conversations but that was ridiculous.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You're also the assclown who brought that shit in in a desperate attempt to swat the topic away -- now you run away from it.  As already noted, lynching was not a political act but a cultural one.

Apparently that distinction is beyond the scope of whatever passes for intellect between your ears.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


As already noted?  By who, you?  As already documented in history, the KKK was created for the expressed purpose of terrorizing blacks and Republicans to maintain their political power and culture of exploitation of blacks and to keep them in their place (on their plantations).  Democrats still lynch blacks who wander off the plantation, they just went high tech.  Ask Clarence Thomas, Herman Caine, and Allen West.  Your party hasn't changed a bit, and blacks with the slave mentality (like Asswipe) just fall right into line.  "Yessa Massah, I gives ya my vote, just keep dem welfare checks a comin', Massah".


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Democrats don't like it when blacks get uppity, hence their attacks on Thomas, Caine and West.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 20, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I don't see the point of taking brutal and horrible events (some not so long ago) and attributing them to political parties.  The events should not be whitewashed into something they were not.  These were terrorist acts aimed at keeping a segment of the population under control.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> I don't see the point of taking brutal and horrible events (some not so long ago) and attributing them to political parties.  The events should not be whitewashed into something they were not.  These were terrorist acts aimed at keeping a segment of the population under control.


It is not so much their attribution to a political party as it is to a race. Because it is certainly no secret and thus not an expose, it is also clearly an attempt to reignite racial tension.

Extremists on either side of the racial issue are equally at fault for beating dead horses.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"You have no fucking clue what I"m thinking" reveal the state of your diseased mind.  Almost all serial killers of women are white males.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


S. J., don't threaten.  You are not man enough to do anything that you imply in public.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...


lynching is defined as killing by a mob of people .......where do you see whites running around in mobs attacking people ??? mobs of blacks on the other hand .....................


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


The Senator turned out to be a good man, turning his back on the trash that tortured and killed blacks then as well as figuratively on the trash today that wish they could do that.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 20, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No I didnt..I've said over and over maybe they are Dems and maybe they are Repubs.  But what is 100% accurate is they are 100% white


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

yidnar said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > (Feb. 10)
> ...


Please read the OP carefully with a dictionary and a special ed teacher to help you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


RGS, read more carefully in the future.  I said *conservatives*, which then in the South were mostly Dems and today are mostly Pubs.  Having lived in the South for thirty years before retiring to SLC, I can say I knew some *conservatives *there that will still lynch blacks if they could.  Such reminded me of Lonestar-Logic and S. J. on this Board in vile temperment.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



if lynching is a crime or even an inter-racial crime then we should compare lynching  to other inter-racial crimes.  When you compare, blacks can not claim to stand on any moral high ground


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


If brains were money you would be broke and in debt. What has anything you just posted have to do with the OP? Embarrassed about your cave ape ancestors I assume?


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




puerile insults are all you can muster


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
So that means White Republicans are racist.

Brilliant. And all blacks are criminals.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


It wasnt an insult. It was an observation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> if lynching is a crime or even an inter-racial crime then we should compare lynching  to other inter-racial crimes.  When you compare, blacks can not claim to stand on any moral high ground


We are talking about white lynchings, not black crime.  We are talking about your vile ilk, squeeze berry.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > if lynching is a crime or even an inter-racial crime then we should compare lynching  to other inter-racial crimes.  When you compare, blacks can not claim to stand on any moral high ground
> ...




of course not, you are a hypocrite.

BTW my vile ilk hasn't even committed a misdemeanor


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Then you have not the convictions of your beliefs.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Nobody believes that cave chimp. Your type cant help but break the law.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




what law?

here is your chance to prove your brilliance


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


My chance to prove my brilliance? To a monkey?


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I rest my case


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Monkeys dont carry cases. They carry ticks and fleas though.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then you have not the convictions of your beliefs.




which beliefs? 

try not putting words in my mouth when responding hypocrite


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Meanwhile your buddy asslips claims that every lynching was done by the KKK.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 20, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


By democrats.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


So why cant you quote me saying that?


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




IIRC it was closed caption that made that statement.

Your confusion is understandable however, they all have the same rhetoric straight from the NOI playbook


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze has his talking points straight from the KKK.

Your assclowns' days are gone forever, never coming back.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Asslips repeatedly demanded I provide proof that any lynching was not done by the KKK, pretty clear he insists all were done by them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

I am pretty sure all lynchings were done by *conservatives, *who were mostly  Dems at the time.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




lynching is a crime, but when confronted with the facts that blacks are more violent than the KKK they are strangely silent.

The study mentioned in the OP conveniently did not mention the black on white crime rate. No surprise as then blacks no longer can claim having the moral high ground.

Their angle for racial extortion would be null if everyone knew the truth. I'm here to extoll that truth.

ps asslicker talks in circles , answers questions with questions, and dodges direct questions


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am pretty sure all lynchings were done by *conservatives, *who were mostly  Dems at the time.


Bizarre. They were done by rural peoples who did not have urban access to court systems at the time. Squarely Democrats at the time, as it was the party of the agrarian people as opposed to the big city Republicans.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Squarely *conservative "*Democrats at the time" is the correct way to write it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Of course the OP "did not mention the black on white crime rate."

The OP is remind the young generations of the murderous nature of some feral *conservatives*.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Youre stretching but not able to reach far enough to make a coherent argument. Why would it mention the Black on white crime rate? That has nothing to do with lynchings by white conservatives unless you want to say the Black on white crime rate are part of the legacy of lynchings. You reap what you sew. Chickens coming home to roost. Karma and all that other good stuff.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




karma is a double edged sword ******


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Thats right cave monkey. Stop saying things you dont know the meaning of. You look more like an idiot than usual.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2015)

8th grade NOI response ^


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> 8th grade NOI response ^


Cave chimp preschool school response. ^


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze, no one is worried about the implied threat of a cave chimp.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze, no one is worried about the implied threat of a cave chimp.


Let me note you have no problem with Asslips racism but do have a problem with a white persons?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Asclepias is morally right to respond to squeeze's racist nonsense right out of the gate.

You should, too!

squeeze is no one that we want in the GOP, anymore than a lone-star or a S. J.

squeeze should say, "Yes, you are 100% right about lynchings and that the overwhelming numbers of serial killers are white men."

Then he can morally talk about black on black crime.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Asclepias is morally right to respond to squeeze's racist nonsense right out of the gate.
> 
> You should, too!
> 
> ...


In other words you think it is ok for blacks to be racist but not whites. Guess what? You are wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Since those are your words, RGS, you are both wrong and a racist.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Since those are your words, RGS, you are both wrong and a racist.


Wrong again. The racist here is asslips and you are making excuses for him. You admit that the white guys are racist and then claim because they are that forgives asslips for being one. You keep defending asslips racism. His is overt and telling, he hates white people, you included. he uses white women but he hates white men. And you defend him.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




Nothing "convenient" or "inconveninent" about it; the fact that lynching is a crime (at least it is _now_) *still* doesn't make this a thread about crime.  As noted repeatedly the thread is not about crime or political parties or religion, though all of these have been trotted out as lame deflection attempts.

This is in fact a thread about terrorism.
It's right there in the title.  Doesn't get much more straight to the point than that.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 21, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias is morally right to respond to squeeze's racist nonsense right out of the gate.
> ...


When you act like cave monkey expect me to let you know. Dont whine to anyone about what I say. You have control. I can talk to you civilly or I can talk down to your level. Makes me no difference.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 21, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Since those are your words, RGS, you are both wrong and a racist.
> ...


Stop whining. I have no problem with people of any race. However you act like a racist I will blast you verbally you sissy.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




if the Equal Justice Initiative was truly equal they would include riots in Ferguson and elsewhere as terrorism too.
but .......
Who We Are Equal Justice Initiative

they are biased


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2015)

squeeze is engaged in soft terrorism, propaganda.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze is engaged in soft terrorism, propaganda.




lol, butthurt about the truth


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




Riots aren't terrorism, nor did Ferguson take place between 1877 and 1950.

Other than that complete set of red herrings, sterling point there.  Sterling.  They're exactly the same, except for being completely different.



squeeze berry said:


> they are biased



Actually it's about documentation.
Again, sterling point there.  My head swims.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





giving black people a free pass ^


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



"Free pass" to what?  A noose?
You mean because the lynchers didn't charge them for the cost of the rope?

Such a deal.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 21, 2015)

This is supposedly about terrorism, right? Then why no talk about the terrorism that black gangs in inner cities exercise over their black neighbors? Mor blacks are murdered in a year by other black terrorists then were killed in one hundred years by the KKK and other white groups. And you don't want to talk about that. The terrorism of blacks is going on right NOW and you want to talk about something that ended in 1950? You specifically want to attack whites for actions that have not occurred in over 60 years. While ignoring the actions by blacks. I would say you have a racist agenda.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



your source is a racist hate site and I will soon expose them as a racist org


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> This is supposedly about terrorism, right? Then why no talk about the terrorism that black gangs in inner cities exercise over their black neighbors? Mor blacks are murdered in a year by other black terrorists then were killed in one hundred years by the KKK and other white groups. And you don't want to talk about that. The terrorism of blacks is going on right NOW and you want to talk about something that ended in 1950? You specifically want to attack whites for actions that have not occurred in over 60 years. While ignoring the actions by blacks. I would say you have a racist agenda.



I "have a racist agenda" because the history of 1877 to 1950 ends in 1950?

Fuck your stupidity.

And learn what "terrorism" means.  Terrorism is a show of violence done publicly for the purpose of coercion and/or intimidation.  Simple murder is not terrorism.  The whole idea of terrorism is to instill _*terror*_ (DUH) in the population who survive it.  It's when you chop the head off the enemy -- and then plant the head in the town square.  Or leave the corpse swinging from a rope.  The whole point of terrorism is that it has an _audience_.

THAT sir is what this thread is about -- that part of our history.
And you dare try to tell me :_*>I<*_ have a "racist agenda"??

Fuck you all over again.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Why
Eh
Double You
Enn.

Unfortunately what you'll have to argue is documeted case histories.  
Rotsa ruck wit dat.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 23, 2015)

white lives don't matter


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2019)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...



Something of a microcosm of this legacy of lynching was offered in this treatise about the Klan in 1924 at the peak of its influence by a prolific writer and foreign world traveller who was at the time working as a pastry chef in New York and Boston:

>> From 1899 to 1919, 2,600 Blacks were lynched, including 51 women and girls and ten former Great War1 soldiers.

Among 78 Blacks lynched in 1919, 11 were burned alive, three burned after having been killed, 31 shot, three tortured to death, one cut into pieces2, one drowned, and 11 put to death by various means.

... Among the charges brought against the victims of 1919, we note:  one of having been a member of the League of Non-Partisans (independent farmers);  one of having distributed revolutionary publications; one of expressing his opinion on lynchings too freely; one of having criticized the clashes between Whites and Blacks in Chicago; one of having been known as a leader of the cause of the Blacks; one for not getting out of the way and thus frightening a white child who was in a motorcar. In 1920, there were fifty lynchings, and in 1922 there were twenty-eight.

These crimes were all motivated by economic jealousy.  Either the Negroes in the area were more prosperous than the Whites, or the Black workers would not let themselves be exploited thoroughly.  In all cases, the principle culprits were never troubled, for the simple reason that they were always incited, encouraged, spurred on, then protected by politicians, financiers, and authorities, and above all, by the reactionary press….

The place of origin of the Ku Klux Klan is the Southern United States. In May, 18663 , after the Civil War, young people gathered together in a small locality of the State of Tennessee to set up a club.  A question of whiling away the time.  This organization was given the name “kuklos”, a Greek word meaning “club”4.  To Americanize the word, it was changed into Ku Klux. Hence, for more originality, Ku Klux Klan.

After big social upheavals, the public mind is naturally unsettled. It becomes avid for new stimuli and inclined to mysticism.  The KKK, with its strange garb, its bizarre rituals, its mysteries, and its secrecy, irresistibly attracted the curiosity of the Whites in the Southern States and became very popular.

It consisted at first of only a group of snobs and idlers, without political or social purpose.  Cunning elements discovered in it a force able to serve their political ambitions.  The victory of the Federal Government had just freed the Negroes and made them citizens.  The agriculture of the South – deprived of its Black labor, was short of hands.  Former landlords were exposed to ruin.  The Klansmen proclaimed the principle of the supremacy of the white race. Anti-Negro was their only policy.  The agrarian and slaveholding bourgeoisie saw in the Klan a useful agent, almost a savior.  They gave it all the help in their power.  The Klan’s methods ranged from intimidation to murder….

The Klan is for many reasons doomed to disappear.  The Negroes, having learned during the war that they are a force if united, are no longer allowing their kinsmen to be beaten or murdered with impunity.  They are replying to each attempt at violence by the Klan.  In July 1919, in Washington, they stood up to the Klan and a wild mob.  The battle raged in the capital for four days.  In August, they fought for five days against the Klan and the mob in Chicago.  Seven regiments were mobilized to restore order.  In September the government was obliged to send federal troops to Omaha to put down similar strife5.  In various other States the Negroes defend themselves no less energetically. <<

-- "On Lynching And The Ku Klux Klan" by Nguyễn Ái Quốc (1924, translated from original French)​_* Later in life Nguyễn Ái Quốc became editor/bureau chief of many newspapers and during World War II worked in tandem with US intelligence fighting Japanese incursion in Asia.  He became more widely known by the name Ho Chi Minh._
​
Notes:
_1 "Great War" refers to what we now call World War I, then just five years in the past
2 From evidence posted in this thread alone we know that many more than one were dismembered and/or burnt
3 The origin date is documented as Christmas of 1865
4 Actually it means "circle"
5 See post 11_​


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 23, 2019)

Wasn't this a form of justice?  if  a crime was committed, shouldn't the perpetrator face justice?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 23, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Wasn't this a form of justice? if a crime was committed, shouldn't the perpetrator face justice?


What crime(s) was committed?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Lynching was done to blacks Indians and whites. It was a form of frontier justice. Here's a shocker for you, most of those lynched were guilty of crimes. Many people think those who committed crimes were given due process while those lynched, especially blacks, were completely innocent.
> 
> That's American public education <sigh>.


Pathetic.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You racist republicans continue this and have not made one black here decide to become republicans. Gaslighting is just not going to work.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I'm not trying to make you decide to become a Republican.  You're too stupid for that.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > This is supposedly about terrorism, right? Then why no talk about the terrorism that black gangs in inner cities exercise over their black neighbors? Mor blacks are murdered in a year by other black terrorists then were killed in one hundred years by the KKK and other white groups. And you don't want to talk about that. The terrorism of blacks is going on right NOW and you want to talk about something that ended in 1950? You specifically want to attack whites for actions that have not occurred in over 60 years. While ignoring the actions by blacks. I would say you have a racist agenda.
> ...


You took the baton and have been doing the same in a different way since then. The history since then is still being written.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> (Feb. 10)
> >> The Equal Justice Initiative (EJI) today released _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_, which documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *3959 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least 700 more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date.
> 
> ... many African Americans who were never accused of any crime were tortured and murdered in front of picnicking spectators (including elected officials and prominent citizens) for bumping into a white person, or wearing their military uniforms after World War I, or not using the appropriate title when addressing a white person. People who participated in lynchings were celebrated and acted with impunity. Not a single white person was convicted of murder for lynching a black person in America during this period. <<
> ...



An update --- the EJI page link no longer works, it's now permalinked here

---- and the research goes on, over 100 more having been added since the report first came out.'

>> _Lynching in America: Confronting the Legacy of Racial Terror_ documents EJI’s multi-year investigation into lynching in twelve Southern states during the period between Reconstruction and World War II. EJI researchers documented *4075 *racial terror lynchings of African Americans in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia between 1877 and 1950 – at least *800 *more lynchings of black people in these states than previously reported in the most comprehensive work done on lynching to date. <<​Obviously lynchings were not meticulously or deliberately documented, so the research continues.  Matter of fact in the report itself the "4075" number becomes "4084".

>>... In 2017, EJI supplemented this research by documenting racial terror lynchings in other states, and found these acts of violence were most common in eight states: Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Maryland, Missouri, Ohio, Oklahoma, and West Virginia.<<​
Notable states here:  *Oklahoma *was infested with Klan after the Tulsa Race Riots of 1921.  A governor (Walton) tried to drive him out and the KKK worked to get him removed from office.  Another governor in *Kansas *(Allen) tried to drive them out of his state around the same time but was replaced with a Klan-friendly governor (Paulen).  *Ohio *was infested with Klan statewide, with the largest local chapter in the country in Summitt County, including a sheriff, county officials, mayor of Akron, judges, county commissioners, and most members of Akron's school board.  And *Indiana *of course was the domain of Klan Chief Klown D.C. Stephenson, who controlled the whole state government structure, an arrangement that came out after his trial for a brutal rape/murder did not end in a pardon from the Klan-governor (Jackson) as he expected.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 23, 2019)

S.J. said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


If I  became a republican, then I would be stupid.


----------

